# 1GB Internet Very Inconsistent



## Durvelle27 (Jul 13, 2019)

Ok so i just upgraded yesterday to Comcast 1GB internet up from my 300Mbps plan i had with them. So far i'm not impressed as i've only gotten a little close to the actual speeds. It seems my speeds are very inconsistent and most of the time barely higher than 350Mbps. over wired i was able to reach 917Mbps once and over wifi 538Mbps once.


These are my results via ethernet Cat5e























These are over Wifi













Is this normal


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 13, 2019)

I think you mean 1Gbit to start with.

Secondly, you'll NEVER get those kind of speeds using Wi-Fi, unless you have an 802.11ax router and a 3x3 802.11ax client to go with it and possibly not even then.
500Mbps+ over Wi-Fi is really fast.

The wired connection is about right. Keep in mind that you're most likely sharing a huge chunk of that bandwidth with other people in the building/area, as this is over the cable TV network and that is always shared with others at some point or another. Try testing late at night or early morning, when not so many others are using the internet and see how it performs then.

Your upload speed is kind of crap for that kind of download speed though, but I guess that's what your provider offers.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 13, 2019)

hm yes and no. So depending on how the ISP is distributing the bandwidth you might be on a shared node. If that is the case you can get "up to" the speed you are paying for but it is not "guaranteed".

Another issue is wifi itself. Wifi by nature isn't as fast or as consistent as wired internet. While their are alot of technical reasons for this and work arounds like channel grooming at the heart of that wifi is half duplex. Thats just a little factoid since speed tests are done 1 at a time up then down and not at the same time.

Lastly is the router itself, while the unit may be able to push gig speeds it may not be able to do it for an extended amount of time. For various reasons. However in even being able to do it the ISP will qualify it as "compatible".

Lest we forget the speedtest server in which you are testing from.

Now to the heart of the issue, seeing as you dont have synchronous up and down I am going to guess you are on Cable. Honestly, this is probably a shared node for your neighborhood. Your performance will be all over the place depending on the usage of the node itself. If thats the case and its probably the most likely their is nothing you can do. You might be able to call and ask and they might move you to a tap that is connected to a different uplink and the speeds may level out a bit, but the reality is you will always be competing for bandwidth with anyone else on the node.

For shits and giggledsyou could try wired, but I doubt the experience will be much different.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 13, 2019)

Solaris17 said:


> hm yes and no. So depending on how the ISP is distributing the bandwidth you might be on a shared node. If that is the case you are can get "up to" the speed you are paying for but it is not "guaranteed".
> 
> Another issue is wifi itself. Wifi by nature isn't as fast or as consistent as wired internet. While their are alot of technical reasons for this and work arounds like channel grooming at the heart of that wifi is half duplex. Thats just a little factoid since speed tests are done 1 at a time up then down and not at the same time.
> 
> ...


I posted wired speeds


----------



## shovenose (Jul 13, 2019)

A lot of speedtest servers aren't that great.

500Mbps on WiFi is pretty damn good. Stick to wired Gigabit LAN for machines where you actually want the best performance.

Try to torrent Ubuntu server (torrent link is on the download Ubuntu page) using a good torrent client like Tixati and see how fast it is.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 13, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> I posted wired speeds



I explained the limitations of wifi.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 13, 2019)

What internet do you have any find over COAX or is this fiber?

In my country promise 1Gbit down with lowest of 900Mbit over COAX in reality it looks like your test results and worse I tried 1000/60Mbit and my connect was all over the place even new routers and bridging the isp's router did jack to say it mildly and I had to tell the isp what steps to troubleshoot because they didn't know anything about COAX.

I am not a internet tech from any company but I do have some knowledge for the backend COAX in my country what to do when troubleshooting and in the end the Sagemcom routers wasn't up to the job a year ago now my dad ordered 1000/100Mbit which the company called Fastspeed and that's the same connection the owner of the COAX cables provide so lets see how that goes because the 1000/60Mbit he got today doesn't work because all the cheaper companies use the same Sagemcom router but software is a bit difference.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jul 13, 2019)

Read your agreement. I bet it says it says "up to" 1Gbps. 

Did you reboot your modem after they upgraded your service? Sometimes to get the actual increase, the gateway device (typically the modem) needs its firmware updated and that typically can only happen during a reboot (full power cycle) of the device.


----------



## silentbogo (Jul 13, 2019)

If you have friends with gigabit connection, then I'd talk to them and re-test via iperf, or at least manually re-test on different speedtest servers with multi-gig connection.
Had to deal with this issue on one of our servers. Our customer asked to post some average speedtest results before we start measurements, so I ran Speedtest CLI a good dozen times with pathetic results and soon found out that in Ukraine there are only 3 or so public servers that can consistently measure speeds above 1Gbit/s. Plus, one of our servers is routed in such a way that the fastest speedtest server for one of our machines is the slowest for the other one (two different datacenters, but both in Kiev only about 20km apart).


----------



## Wavetrex (Jul 13, 2019)

speedtest.net means nothing, the servers themselves might be overloaded or simply too far.

To test your actual connection speed... there is one way:
_Torrents._

If you want to stay in the legal bounds get the biggest linux distro you can find and let it rip with something like qBitTorrent (which can handle 1gbps just fine).
Or you can try some large bluray rip from some shady website and then delete if after testing done. No harm done if you're not actually watch it


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 13, 2019)

silentbogo said:


> If you have friends with gigabit connection, then I'd talk to them and re-test via iperf, or at least manually re-test on different speedtest servers with multi-gig connection.
> Had to deal with this issue on one of our servers. Our customer asked to post some average speedtest results before we start measurements, so I ran Speedtest CLI a good dozen times with pathetic results and soon found out that in Ukraine there are only 3 or so public servers that can consistently measure speeds above 1Gbit/s. Plus, one of our servers is routed in such a way that the fastest speedtest server for one of our machines is the slowest for the other one (two different datacenters, but both in Kiev only about 20km apart).



iperf is a great way of testing but even when you don't reach the speeds there is something that's not stable could be the isp router.

I had this problem in the past and my dad got it at the moment and the isp refuses to do more about it even it's the router if the tech person that comes out and test at the COAX connector at the wall with no cap on it does 1500Mbit stable with not issues and about 1000 up.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 13, 2019)

Another thing, you got quite high pings, 34-40ms is actually quite terrible.
I have nowhere near your speed, but I have 10ms ping with a similar distance to the server.






Also, note that even Gigabit Ethernet on a PC peaks at around 980Mbps under the best of conditions, so you won't see speeds higher than that on a wired Gigabit connection.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 13, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Another thing, you got quite high pings, 34-40ms is actually quite terrible.
> I have nowhere near your speed, but I have 10ms ping with a similar distance to the server.



off topic, but thats considered normal for US infra. The only people that generally have lower are FTTP.  Mine currently at about 100miles (via FTTP)


----------



## silentbogo (Jul 13, 2019)

Wavetrex said:


> To test your actual connection speed... there is one way:
> _Torrents._


Not super-accurate, but at least you can get the ballpark of your speed. Downloading games on Steam is probably a better measure (I'm getting around 98Mbit/s on 100Mbit/s connection).


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 13, 2019)

ISP is Comcast

Connection is Cable/Coax

I’ve tried both Ethernet and Wired


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 13, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> ISP is Comcast
> 
> Connection is Cable/Coax
> 
> I’ve tried both Ethernet and Wired


Are you using your own modem and router or renting theirs?




Solaris17 said:


> off topic, but thats considered normal for US infra. The only people that generally have lower are FTTP.  Mine currently at about 100miles (via FTTP)


I dont have FTTP but my latency is typically a lot lower than 30-40.

Here is a shot from my phone...wireless obviously.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 13, 2019)

I have the 1gbps service...  got it for free for complaining enough, lol.

Will post my results shortly.  Wired direct from router system...

Here:


----------



## Frick (Jul 13, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Another thing, you got quite high pings, 34-40ms is actually quite terrible.
> I have nowhere near your speed, but I have 10ms ping with a similar distance to the server.



This is _very _dependant on location, not just distance. Where I live I've never had anything outside the town ever measure below ~30ms. My parents have about ~50ms to anything. Nothing wrong anywhere, just the way it is with router hopping.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 13, 2019)

Frick said:


> This is _very _dependant on location, not just distance. Where I live I've never had anything outside the town ever measure below ~30ms. My parents have about ~50ms to anything. Nothing wrong anywhere, just the way it is with router hopping.



Indeed.  I am completely copper coax but live near a substation despite being rural, so 12ms ping.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 13, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> Are you using your own modem and router or renting theirs?
> 
> 
> I dont have FTTP but my latency is typically a lot lower than 30-40.
> ...


I use their modem with my router


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 13, 2019)

Gee you guys have some whack upload speeds any reason comcrap aren't offering 1000/500Mbps


----------



## Jetster (Jul 13, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> Gee you guys have some whack upload speeds any reason comcrap aren't offering 1000/500Mbps


For a commercial price they will. EDIT I just looked it up wow the 1000/100 is now 1000/35 for $500 a month


----------



## advanced3 (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## arbiter (Jul 14, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> Gee you guys have some whack upload speeds any reason comcrap aren't offering 1000/500Mbps


Most residential area's still use 4 channel upload docsis3 and can't offer more then that.  As for business side getting more that would be fiber to the door.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 14, 2019)

Man,  why are our ping rates so high here...  I get lowest pinging a server in the next province over:


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 14, 2019)

arbiter said:


> Most residential area's still use 4 channel upload docsis3 and can't offer more then that.  As for business side getting more that would be fiber to the door.



And most home users have no need for higher upload speeds.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 14, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> And most home users have no need for higher upload speeds.



Yep, but it should be pointed out most home users have no need for gigabit either...


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 14, 2019)

I had fiber optic 1 gig and i got the full 950+ down all the time, but comcast is cable not fiber so its shared.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 14, 2019)

Find another ISP


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 14, 2019)

Only other ISP is AT&T and they only offer 75Mbps in my area

So far I can’t consistently get above 400Mbps even over Wired 

And my ping has always been that high


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 14, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> Only other ISP is AT&T and they only offer 75Mbps in my area
> 
> So far I can’t consistently get above 400Mbps even over Wired
> 
> And my ping has always been that high



can you lower the plan to 500 down and save some money that way? maybe you will still get around 300, thats still pretty good. im at my parents right now and i onyl get 50 down, and i manage.  its a bit annoying tho lol


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 14, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> can you lower the plan to 500 down and save some money that way? maybe you will still get around 300, thats still pretty good. im at my parents right now and i onyl get 50 down, and i manage.  its a bit annoying tho lol


I’m paying less now than what I was when I had the 300Mbps plan


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 14, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> I had fiber optic 1 gig and i got the full 950+ down all the time, but comcast is cable not fiber so its shared.



That's a long held myth that just isn't really true.



Durvelle27 said:


> Only other ISP is AT&T and they only offer 75Mbps in my area
> 
> So far I can’t consistently get above 400Mbps even over Wired
> 
> And my ping has always been that high



Like I told you before, the problem is not your internet it is the speedtest you're using.  Speedtest.net is not a reliable speedtest for extremely fast internet connections.  Fast.com gives more reliable results when you have a connection over 500Gbps, but even then it needs some tweaking, and it too struggles sometimes.  You have to wait for the first test to finish, then go in an tweak the settings to have a minimum of 15 connections and a max of 30.  Increasing the minimum test duration helps too.

But you have to realize that these speedtests are shared, multiple people are using the servers at the same time.  They aren't built to test 1Gbps connection, heck most probably only have a 1Gbps connection.  This is why you are getting inconsistent results.  Even most webservers only have a 1Gbps connection, so again you're not going to be able to max your connection out downloading from one site either, because you're sharing that website's 1Gbps connection with everyone else downloading.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 14, 2019)

I used speedtest and it worked just fine with my 1 gig down fiber, got consistent 950+, the guy who installed it said he couldn't believe it. ^^


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 14, 2019)

Probably not a good idea to post those since they have your public IP listed.

Fast.com is more accurate for testing 1Gbps connections that speedtest.net for sure.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 14, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> Probably not a good idea to post those since they have your public IP listed.
> 
> Fast.com is more accurate for testing 1Gbps connections that speedtest.net for sure.


With fast I’m seeing 1g over Wifi pretty consistent


----------



## neatfeatguy (Jul 14, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> And most home users have no need for higher upload speeds.



I would love higher upload speeds instead of the paltry 6Mbps that I get now through comcast.

I got a few family members that connect to my Plex server to stream movies and with such a limited upload speed, I have to restrict them to 720p only (3Mbps). I wish I could get around 20Mbps upload, that way if they're streaming I won't feel the pinch if I might be gaming online. But, there's no way in hell I'm going to be dishing out an extra $20 a month for just a 5Mbps bump (Extreme Pro package) or an extra $40 for 30-35 upload speed (Gigabit plan) to Comcast.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 14, 2019)

neatfeatguy said:


> I would love higher upload speeds instead of the paltry 6Mbps that I get now through comcast.
> 
> I got a few family members that connect to my Plex server to stream movies and with such a limited upload speed, I have to restrict them to 720p only (3Mbps). I wish I could get around 20Mbps upload, that way if they're streaming I won't feel the pinch if I might be gaming online. But, there's no way in hell I'm going to be dishing out an extra $20 a month for just a 5Mbps bump (Extreme Pro package) or an extra $40 for 30-35 upload speed (Gigabit plan) to Comcast.



This is exactly why Comcast doesn't have give high upload speeds to residential accounts.  They don't want people running servers out of their homes.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 14, 2019)

Frick said:


> This is _very _dependant on location, not just distance. Where I live I've never had anything outside the town ever measure below ~30ms. My parents have about ~50ms to anything. Nothing wrong anywhere, just the way it is with router hopping.



And here I thought the internet infrastructure in Sweden was top notch...
I have pretty high ping locally, as I see others with 1-5ms...
I get 49ms to an entirely different country...







Athlonite said:


> Gee you guys have some whack upload speeds any reason comcrap aren't offering 1000/500Mbps


Greed?



newtekie1 said:


> That's a long held myth that just isn't really true.
> 
> Like I told you before, the problem is not your internet it is the speedtest you're using.  Speedtest.net is not a reliable speedtest for extremely fast internet connections.  Fast.com gives more reliable results when you have a connection over 500Gbps, but even then it needs some tweaking, and it too struggles sometimes.  You have to wait for the first test to finish, then go in an tweak the settings to have a minimum of 15 connections and a max of 30.  Increasing the minimum test duration helps too.
> 
> But you have to realize that these speedtests are shared, multiple people are using the servers at the same time.  They aren't built to test 1Gbps connection, heck most probably only have a 1Gbps connection.  This is why you are getting inconsistent results.  Even most webservers only have a 1Gbps connection, so again you're not going to be able to max your connection out downloading from one site either, because you're sharing that website's 1Gbps connection with everyone else downloading.



What is a long held myth? Cable is shared, it's a fact, it's how cable networks are designed. If the pipe from the first junction isn't fat enough, you're going to suffer at one point or another.
Then again, xDSL is also kind of shared, especially things like VDSLx. 

Fast.com gives me slower speed test, every, singel, time. It depends on where you live. Netflix doesn't have that many servers. I rarely get over 100Mbps using Fast.com. Please try to stick to facts, instead of flawed assumptions.

You are correct in that the speed tests are all shared and this is why I suggested in my initial post that he tries "off peak".


----------



## Frick (Jul 14, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> And here I thought the internet infrastructure in Sweden was top notch...
> I have pretty high ping locally, as I see others with 1-5ms...
> I get 49ms to an entirely different country...



It is top notch. The only time latency realistically matters is if it goes >100 or so. A stable 40ms has exactly zero impact ... even with competitive twitch shooting.

EDIT: As far as I've seen. Jitter is death, but a stable latency is ok even if it's on the "high" side.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jul 14, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> And most home users have no need for higher upload speeds.


Right. And if they try, they likely are going to get some unwanted attention from the ISP who may suspect you are running some sort of business which would like require a business account.


newtekie1 said:


> Speedtest.net is not a reliable speedtest for extremely fast internet connections


Pretty sure they have upgraded their service by now. I "only" get about 180Mbps here with Cox Cable (with both Speedtest.net and fast.com) but in checking when at other's homes who have fiber, I have found Speedtest.net is now pretty accurate even with very fact connections.


TheLostSwede said:


> What is a long held myth? Cable is shared, it's a fact, it's how cable networks are designed. If the pipe from the first junction isn't fat enough, you're going to suffer at one point or another.


But its not shared in the same way DSL is shared. I'm on cable and, for example, if my neighbor who is also on cable, hogs the bandwidth, that is not going to affect my connection like it would if we were both on the same DSL leg. 

If you want to get down to it, all internet connections are shared, even fiber. They all got back to the same POP (point of presence) - the physical location where the ISP connects you to the Internet backbone. That point is shared by all the customers in that service area. If that "pipe" is small, it may affect all the users in that service area - or at least those who have not paid extra to get a higher priority!


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 14, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> But its not shared in the same way DSL is shared. I'm on cable and, for example, if my neighbor who is also on cable, hogs the bandwidth, that is not going to affect my connection like it would if we were both on the same DSL leg.
> 
> If you want to get down to it, all internet connections are shared, even fiber. They all got back to the same POP (point of presence) - the physical location where the ISP connects you to the Internet backbone. That point is shared by all the customers in that service area. If that "pipe" is small, it may affect all the users in that service area - or at least those who have not paid extra to get a higher priority!



That depends entirely on the infrastructure used. Original ADSL and ADSL2/2+ didn't have any issues of shared bandwidth in the same sense that VDSL has, as those technologies went to the local telephone exchange and there was usually quite a fat pipe from there onward. With VDSL/VDSL2/2+ you often only run that to a local cabinet, so it theory, fewer people are sharing the same bandwidth, but often the bandwidth from the cabinet on the street to wherever that gets bundled up, often isn't enough for everyone connected to the cabinet to get full speed.

Cable on the other hand, you're most likely going to run into a junction in the same building, or at least in the same neighbourhood, but it all depends on how fat the pipe is from there onward. If you have a good ISP, it shouldn't be a huge issue, but if they cheap out, well, then you're in the same boat as above. I can't say I'm having any issues with shared bandwidth, as I get 200Mbps during any time of the day, obviously locally.

Obviously the internet as a whole is shared, but when it comes to end user experience it really matters how "nice" your ISP is. Do they throttle certain services? Do they want you to pay extra for lower ping? (Yes, that's apparently a thing in the US now) Do they have enough bandwidth for your area? Etc. 
And of course, as you said, their routing agreements and where their pipe connects to the other pipes...
It seems like a lot of US ISPs in particular like to cheap out on things, oh and Australia... The two worst countries I've been to with regards to internet connectivity. Oh and Germany.
I mean, Vietnam and India beats all of those countries by a mile, which say something...


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jul 14, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> That depends entirely on the infrastructure used.


Not really. Regardless the version of DSL, a crowded DSL neighborhood is more prone to sharing issues than a crowded cable neighborhood. That's just the nature of the technology.

That said, I agree 100% with you and your comment about how nice the ISP is matters. In either case (DSL or cable), we can only hope they "over" subscribe the entire neighborhood with way more bandwidth than the entire neighborhood will ever need.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 14, 2019)

I thought it was cable, not dsl, that slows because of sharing..




> Cable internet is a type of connection that transmits data through a cable television network through a coaxial cable. While cable is generally faster than DSL, *its primary disadvantage is that you’re sharing bandwidth with neighbors who are using the same cable line. So during peak times where a lot of people are online, your speeds are going to slow down considerably. *But on the upside, cable internet speeds are not affected by how far you are from your ISP or Internet Service Provider.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jul 14, 2019)

It really depends on your specific neighborhood and your specific provider and your agreement with that provider whether cable or DSL will serve you better. In some neighborhoods, cable is better. In others, DSL may be better.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 14, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> What is a long held myth? Cable is shared, it's a fact, it's how cable networks are designed. If the pipe from the first junction isn't fat enough, you're going to suffer at one point or another.
> Then again, xDSL is also kind of shared, especially things like VDSLx.



It is a myth now because back when cable internet was still relatively new, the channels couldn't handle enough bandwidth.  So a block of say 10 homes would be allocated 40Mbps(DOCSIS1/2 maximum), and each home would sign up for say 10Mbps service.  They'd share that 40Mbps, and if everyone one was on, they wouldn't all get 10Mbps, because there was only 40Mbps total.  But when DOCSIS3.0 came around, the amount of bandwidth available skyrocketed.  Cable can now provide 1.2Gbps, and the plans were usually 150Mbps or lower of dedicated bandwidth off that 1.2Gbps.  The cable companies in the US now can provision the available bandwidth to give dedicated bandwidth that isn't shared like it was in the past.  And they started switching to DOCSIS3.0 10 years ago.  Now the 1Gbps connections are provided by DOCSIS3.1, which gives 10Gbps connections to the neighborhood box.



EarthDog said:


> I thought it was cable, not dsl, that slows because of sharing..



Yes, the tables have turned.  DSL can't keep up with available bandwidth to the nodes anymore, and this shift happened when the Cable companies started rolling out DOCSIS3.0.  So now the DSL companies are over-selling their node bandwidth.  That's why AT&T(for example) is moving over to FTTN and FTTH and basically completely stopped investing in DSL infrastructure.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 14, 2019)

VDSL2/2+ can keep up, since it's a "last mile" only solution. That's why there are a lot of ugly cabinets taking up a lot space on the pavement these days, since the connection point has to be close to your home. Then it's fibre for the back haul.
In fact, it tends to be faster than Cable, as it offers much faster upload speeds. The local ex. government owned telco here offers 1000/600Mbps here for US$77 a month.
That's quite a steep price for internet here though, I pay something like US$25 for 200/30Mbps from my cable company. The best they offer is 500/50, but it's also US$77 a month...

But yeah, DOCSIS 3.x has made Cable quite decent, all things considered, as long as the provider doesn't play dirty games.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 14, 2019)

Gotcha. That article was a mere 2 years old i quoted. I thought docsis3 was out longer than that...


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 14, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> Gotcha. That article was a mere 2 years old i quoted. I thought docsis3 was out longer than that...



It has been out a lot longer than that.  Like I said, Comcast started rolling DOCSIS3.0 out 10 years ago or more.  DOCSIS3.0 was ratified back in 2006.  Hell, Comcast started rolling out DOCSIS3.1 back in 2016.

But I'm sure you can still find articles written very recently that still put out the myth that Cable is shared like it is fact and it hasn't been that way for almost a decade.  People started saying it, it stuck, and everyone still think it's true like nothing has changed from 20 years ago.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 15, 2019)

Now something that’s crazy if I connect directly to the modem I can consistently hit 900+Mbps but through my router is varies wildly


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 15, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> Now something that’s crazy if I connect directly to the modem I can consistently hit 900+Mbps but through my router is varies wildly


That's crazy???

What router (brand and model) is it?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 15, 2019)

Actually, unless your router can handle the speed, it can happen. Older routers, even though they have Gigabit Ethernet, might not be able to handle the traffic.
I would suggest getting something with at least a dual core SoC.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 15, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> That's crazy???
> 
> What router (brand and model) is it?


My router is a TP-Link AC1750


SoC is a Qualcomm 750MHz


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 15, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> My router is a TP-Link AC1750
> 
> 
> SoC is a Qualcomm 750MHz



Yeah, that's it. Got one of those as a Wi-Fi AP, won't do proper Gigabit speed.
I set it it up as a "switch" with AP, had to move it elsewhere in the network, as it became a bottleneck for wired transfers.

Got Amazon prime? Get one one of these, they're on sale today, best router I've ever owned.


			https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0192911RA/


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 15, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Yeah, that's it. Got one of those as a Wi-Fi AP, won't do proper Gigabit speed.
> I set it it up as a "switch" with AP, had to move it elsewhere in the network, as it became a bottleneck for wired transfers.
> 
> Got Amazon prime? Get one one of these, they're on sale today, best router I've ever owned.
> ...


I also have Comcast router as well which is 

2 Cores at 1.5GHz


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 15, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> I also have Comcast router as well which is
> 
> 2 Cores at 1.5GHz



Any idea what model it is? That's most likely Broadcom based, but should be vastly superior to that old TP-Link.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 15, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Any idea what model it is? That's most likely Broadcom based, but should be vastly superior to that old TP-Link.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 15, 2019)

That should be plenty decent, although keep in mind that they have a backdoor into that via TR-069.

Specs here https://wikidevi.com/wiki/Technicolor_CGM4140COM
Very much Broadcom based, not that that is a bad thing as such.
The downside might be the Quantenna part, but if it works, it works... 
Insanely enough, that's an 8x8:8 Wi-Fi router, which can most likely delivery 1Gbps over Wi-Fi, if you can find an 8x8:8 client... 
The 2.4GHz Wi-Fi is only 2x2:2 though, so that'll be max 300Mbps sync rate.
Plenty of RAM as well and a boatload of flash, not that you can do anything useful with it...

I would go ahead and try that, you should get constant performance from it.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 15, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> That should be plenty decent, although keep in mind that they have a backdoor into that via TR-069.
> 
> Specs here https://wikidevi.com/wiki/Technicolor_CGM4140COM
> Very much Broadcom based, not that that is a bad thing as such.
> ...


This is with the Comcast router






This is with mine





Both ran from my iPad


I’m getting consistent 450-580Mbps


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 15, 2019)

Try wired as well.

As I said before, you can't expect to get Gigabit over Wi-Fi, as the devices in general only have 2x2:2 antenna configuration at best. That limits the speed, unless you move to 802.11ax, where you'd get closer, but not close enough with the same antenna configuration.
The best devices with Wi-Fi are MacBooks, they have 3x3:3 designs, which I don't even know if there's a Windows laptop that does.
Your router is major overkill for a consumer device, as it has, as I pointed out, eight antennas...

Lol, that's the first time I've seen a router on the FCC with three PDF's full of internal pictures...








						FCC ID G95CGM414X DOCSIS Cable Gateway by Technicolor Connected Home USA LLC
					

FCC ID application submitted by Technicolor Connected Home USA LLC for DOCSIS Cable Gateway for FCC ID G95CGM414X. Approved Frequencies, User Manuals, Photos, and Wireless Reports.




					fccid.io
				




This is the Wi-Fi "chip" which has another dual core SoC inside it.


			http://www.quantenna.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/QSR10GU-V1.3.pdf


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 15, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Try wired as well.
> 
> As I said before, you can't expect to get Gigabit over Wi-Fi, as the devices in general only have 2x2:2 antenna configuration at best. That limits the speed, unless you move to 802.11ax, where you'd get closer, but not close enough with the same antenna configuration.
> The best devices with Wi-Fi are MacBooks, they have 3x3:3 designs, which I don't even know if there's a Windows laptop that does.
> ...


This is wired











Almost 3x as fast as my router  over wired


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 15, 2019)

Not sure what your new router defaults to in terms of channel width, but you can play around with 40, 80 and 160MHz to see if you get any more speed out of your mobile devices. Most of them aren't likely to support anything over 80MHz though.
Keep in mind, that if you live close to others, you might interfere with their Wi-Fi if you use 80 and 160MHz, as it uses up all the available frequencies. 
Some devices might not even work when you set it to 160MHz.

You can also use the DFS bands on that router, as it won't interfere with weather radar, but it might switch off temporarily if it detects a weather radar signal and you're using the DFS bands.

So all good now otherwise?


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jul 15, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> But I'm sure you can still find articles written very recently that still put out the myth that Cable is shared like it is fact and it hasn't been that way for almost a decade. People started saying it, it stuck, and everyone still think it's true like nothing has changed from 20 years ago.


I get so frustrated with stuff like this. I see it all the time where something was (or was rumored to be) true 20 years ago and some folks still think it true today. I see it all the time with Windows. Some think because it was true with XP, it must still be true with W10. OEM coolers were, therefore must still be junk. Today's generation SSDs will wear out if you use them. Yadda yadda.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 15, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Not sure what your new router defaults to in terms of channel width, but you can play around with 40, 80 and 160MHz to see if you get any more speed out of your mobile devices. Most of them aren't likely to support anything over 80MHz though.
> Keep in mind, that if you live close to others, you might interfere with their Wi-Fi if you use 80 and 160MHz, as it uses up all the available frequencies.
> Some devices might not even work when you set it to 160MHz.
> 
> ...


So I got it set at 20/40/80 as 160 didn’t show much difference 

Everything seems good now. All my wireless devices are hitting 400-500Mbps every time and my wired devices hit 900-970Mbps every time 

So it was my router that was the issue

Tested again with my iPhone XR


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 16, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> So I got it set at 20/40/80 as 160 didn’t show much difference
> 
> Everything seems good now. All my wireless devices are hitting 400-500Mbps every time and my wired devices hit 900-970Mbps every time
> 
> ...



The 20/40/80 settings is the considerate setting, as it means the router will slow down if it detects other 5GHz routers nearby. As such, it'll try to share the available spectrum with them. It might never happen though, since 5GHz signals don't really reach that far.
HT160 pretty much only does something in bridge mode, i.e. you have another router/range extender that you connect to the main router as a wireless bridge, as not many devices support HT160.

Those are some fast speeds for a phone over Wi-Fi.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 16, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> The 20/40/80 settings is the considerate setting, as it means the router will slow down if it detects other 5GHz routers nearby. As such, it'll try to share the available spectrum with them. It might never happen though, since 5GHz signals don't really reach that far.
> HT160 pretty much only does something in bridge mode, i.e. you have another router/range extender that you connect to the main router as a wireless bridge, as not many devices support HT160.
> 
> Those are some fast speeds for a phone over Wi-Fi.


I might add a AP

This is from almost 40 feet away on the other side of the house


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 16, 2019)

I guess your home doesn't have concrete walls or any metal in the walls?
Those are the big killers for Wi-Fi signal, well, that an old European rock walls...


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jul 16, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> I might add a AP


Do you live in a crowded network neighbhorhood - like in or near a large apartment complex? Have you checked your area for channel crowding? I would do this before spending money on more network devices. Use a sniffer to look at all the wifi signals in your area to see if the channel you are using is being used by other nearby wifi networks. I use XIRRUS WiFi Inspector to see what wireless channels are in use and available. NirSoft's WifiInfoView is another good one. Also popular is inSSIDer.

If your networks (both 2.4GHz and 5GHz) are out by themselves, then I would leave the channel settings alone. But if other networks are using the same (or adjacent) channels as you, and the sniffer shows unused channels are available, I recommend changing your channel setting in your router, then see how your propagation goes. Note this setting is typically made easily in your router's wifi admin menu. You don't have to change anything in your connected devices, that will happen automatically. 

Note if your full wifi spectrum is crowded, and all channels are being used, then you will need to look at the signal strength of the other wifi networks and move your wifi network to the channel where other networks are the weakest. 



Durvelle27 said:


> This is from almost 40 feet away on the other side of the house


40 feet "line of sight" should not pose a problem - even with 5GHz (though beyond that I would go with 2.4GHz). It is more about the number of barriers (walls, floors and ceilings), the composition of those barriers (thick concrete or rock, or thin wall board as examples), and the contents of those barriers (steel or wood studs, metal pipes and wires) that matters more. And then there are sources of interference such as other networks, other EMI/RFI sources like microwave ovens, TVs, cells towers, etc. Even reflective surfaces (like the metal side of a large refrigerator) can affect reception. 

Another simple place to look is the antenna orientation of your WAP (wireless access point - typically part of a wireless router or residential gateway device). If your WAP has external antennas, you can try moving them around and using your sniffer to see if signal strength improves. Many antennas are detachable and can be raised and perhaps mounted high on the wall. If your antennas are internal, simply rotating the wireless router 90° may help. I would also try to move the WAP to a central (preferably upper) location in the house instead of on one end.

Adding a range extender or a second AP may be your only solution, but I recommend trying all of the above first before spending any money. Also note a range extender and/or second AP also adds complexity (and potential points of failure) to your network and the administration of it. If you have good house wiring, Powerline Networking is another option.

I note a range extender or second AP are typically better for larger homes and/or homes with more than two levels. So I would look at buying a new, more capable wireless router before adding a range extender or second AP.

And FTR, these are all just good reasons to go Ethernet, when possible. Not to mention Ethernet is inherently more secure by default.


----------



## LittleKonae (Jul 16, 2019)

I had a splitter in line before my modem and it killed the signal, maybe check for that


----------



## v12dock (Jul 16, 2019)

Post your SNR and power levels to the modem. Also Comcast pushed out Note+0 over the last few years so there should be no amp on your node. It simply looks like your router can not handle the full gigabit speeds. Also if you have your own router did you have them baseline the router/modem combo you are using from them? I imagine the modem is a 32/4 modem so you should be pulling 32 downstream channels with one of them being a 3.1 channel.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 16, 2019)

PSA, the problem has already been resolved by using the Comcast router that was included with the service.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 16, 2019)

Are threads here able to be marked SOLVED by users? 

That would help (as would reading the whole thread, lol).


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 16, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> I guess your home doesn't have concrete walls or any metal in the walls?
> Those are the big killers for Wi-Fi signal, well, that an old European rock walls...


Test was ran in another room with 2 walls in between


And problem was solved, issue was the router


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 28, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Your upload speed is kind of crap for that kind of download speed though, but I guess that's what your provider offers.



That is a limitation of a Cable Docsis network. There isn't enough bandwidth to provide decent upload speeds and  all cable providers currently have this issue.

And it won't be resolved until they release full duplex cable which is probably another 3-4 years.



newtekie1 said:


> That's a long held myth that just isn't really true.
> 
> Like I told you before, the problem is not your internet it is the speedtest you're using.  Speedtest.net is not a reliable speedtest for extremely fast internet connections.  Fast.com gives more reliable results when you have a connection over 500Gbps, but even then it needs some tweaking, and it too struggles sometimes.  You have to wait for the first test to finish, then go in an tweak the settings to have a minimum of 15 connections and a max of 30.  Increasing the minimum test duration helps too.
> 
> ...



And Fast.com is not a reliable speed test site, I would choose speedtest.net over it and specifically you should be using the Speedtest.net App and not the flash based website it provides more accurate numbers.



newtekie1 said:


> And most home users have no need for higher upload speeds.



I usually see this from Cable internet users who are stuck with poor uploads and are use to it.

Once you get on a symmetrical connection you will see how that is no longer true.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 28, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> I also have Comcast router as well which is
> 
> 2 Cores at 1.5GHz



So my ASUS router would not give the 1Gbps throughput with 2x1GHz CPU.  However, I was able to get close to the 1Gbps by turing on CTF(Cut-Through-Forwarding) on the ASUS router.  I'm not sure what TP-Link calls it, or if they even have an option to enable CTF.  I guarantee the Comcast modem has CTF enabled by default, which is why I can do the 1Gbps.

But I ended up building a pfSense router that can easily handle 1Gbps, because I didn't want to leave my security in Comcast's hands.



Makaveli said:


> And Fast.com is not a reliable speed test site, I would choose speedtest.net over it and specifically you should be using the Speedtest.net App and not the flash based website it provides more accurate numbers.



It's more reliable that speedtest.net _for fast connection_. And by fast connections I mean near 1Gbps.  The reason being is that some of the speedtest.net servers are only 1Gbps, so the results you get can vary greatly if you are on a 1Gbps server and it has some load from other users.  The fast.com servers are all 10Gbps AFAIK.  So you are less likely to hit an overloaded server that can't provide 1Gbps when testing a 1Gbps connection.

However, after playing around with speedtests over the past week or so, I find the DSLreports speed test to be more accurate than fast.com for 1Gbps connections, and even slower ones.



Makaveli said:


> I usually see this from Cable internet users who are stuck with poor uploads and are use to it.
> 
> Once you get on a symmetrical connection you will see how that is no longer true.




I've got a symtrical 1Gbps cable connection at my work office.  There's really no legitimate reason a home user needs more than 40Mbps upload right now.  Hell, most would even notice the difference between 10Mbps up and 100Mbps up.


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 28, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> So my ASUS router would not give the 1Gbps throughput with 2x1GHz CPU.  However, I was able to get close to the 1Gbps by turing on CTF(Cut-Through-Forwarding) on the ASUS router.  I'm not sure what TP-Link calls it, or if they even have an option to enable CTF.  I guarantee the Comcast modem has CTF enabled by default, which is why I can do the 1Gbps.
> 
> But I ended up building a pfSense router that can easily handle 1Gbps, because I didn't want to leave my security in Comcast's hands.
> 
> ...



Here is my fast.com result.





I'm on a Fiber connection 1Gbps down and 750Mbps up.

And I happen to be on a R7000 router running Asus Merlin firmware cpu is 2x1Ghz and CTF is on.

 Speedtest.net app results


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 28, 2019)

Makaveli said:


> Here is my fast.com result.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I never said it was perfect, just more consistent in my experience.


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 28, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> Yeah, I never said it was perfect, just more consistent in my experience.



From all the post i've seen on the internet fast.com isn't the most reliable however I cannot speak for your experience.

DSL Reports for me is only slightly better and the speedtest app gives me the most consistent results.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 28, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> I've got a symtrical 1Gbps cable connection at my work office.  There's really no legitimate reason a home user needs more than 40Mbps upload right now.  Hell, most would even notice the difference between 10Mbps up and 100Mbps up.



Right, because no-one works from home and needs to upload large files... Anything below 100Mbps upload imho is not good enough. If you want to keep using crappy internet providers, please go ahead, but I for one, would prefer to get something better. Sadly I'm stuck with a cable company, so I can't get good upload, regardless if I want to or not.

Also, this discussion was kind of closed and done with, as the OP solved his issue.

And no, TP-Link doesn't appear to have CTF. It seems to be a Broadcom feature though, hence why it might not be on the C7 that the OP used.





						Opening...
					






					emulator.tp-link.com


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jul 28, 2019)

Makaveli said:


> From all the post i've seen on the internet fast.com isn't the most reliable


And what have you seen is? Got a link to the review/study/report?

Not sure what you mean by reliable either. Frankly, I don't see how any could be wrong - assuming you can connect to the testing site. It does not take any special hardware, coding, protocol, or knowledge to count time between ends and then calculate that time into a speed. I mean a bit is a bit and a second is a second. 

I like Speedtest.net because I can select the server I want to test against. So I always pick the Speedtest.net server in Washington DC  because it just happens to be 1000 miles away from here. That's arbitrary, but since I always select that one, its consistent for me. 

But what I cannot control, nor can Speedtest.net or Fast.com or any other speed test site, is the path each test will take. The number of hops and which servers are hit are determined by the Internet at that particular point in time. Nor can we control the amount of congestion or other factors that affect latencies at that specific point in time. Even within your own home network, there are variables that can affect over all speeds. The only factor that is truly consistent (but not really) is between your home and your PoP (point of presence) - the physical location where your ISP connects you to the Internet backbone.

I just tested with Speedtest.net, Fast.com, ATT, Cox (my ISP) and Speakeasy. The results for downloads were 179.5, 180, 176.38, 177.3, 173.9, and for uploads they were 9.8, 10.2, 10.5, 10.3 (Fast does not show upload speeds ). 

One to Washington DC, two went to Dallas, Tx but I don't know if the same place. Another went to KCMO, my ISP went Omaha, Nebraska, about 10 miles north of here. IMO, those are pretty consistent.


TheLostSwede said:


> Sadly I'm stuck with a cable company, so I can't get good upload, regardless if I want to or not.


Why not? Cable is not the restriction. Your ISP and how they decide the upload speeds you get may be. But that's a limit due to someone making that decision. As a technology, cable can easily deliver upload speeds equal to download speeds - if the ISP wanted to.


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 28, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> And what have you seen is? Got a link to the review/study/report?
> 
> Not sure what you mean by reliable either. Frankly, I don't see how any could be wrong - assuming you can connect to the testing site. It does not take any special hardware, coding, protocol, or knowledge to count time between ends and then calculate that time into a speed. I mean a bit is a bit and a second is a second.
> 
> ...



What I've seen on multiple forums from multiple different users on different ISP posting results. I'm not going to go and collect them all and provide links to prove my point.

And I agree with your point users don't have control over which peering their ISP's use or the other variables you have posted so no disagreement there.

However you are wrong about Cable and its uploads.

*"As a technology, cable can easily deliver upload speeds equal to download speeds - if the ISP wanted to."*

Umm no if they could they would this is not possible on docsis 3.1 I suggest reading more about Docsis networks before making statements like this.

Cable uploads have been an issue for along time, the someone making the decision on the ratio of the splits is force to do so based on the network. The current version of Docsis 3.1 just doesn't provide enough upload.

I was a cable customer for 15 years so i've been through Docsis 1.0, 2.0, 3.0, 3.1 and now i'm on fiber, and you could not pay me to go back to cable its just inferior technology.

There is hope for Cable but it looks to be years from now.









						CableLabs Kicks Off Pursuit of DOCSIS 4.0 | Light Reading
					

New specs will repackage recent annexes and enhancements to DOCSIS 3.1, such as Full Duplex DOCSIS and Low Latency DOCSIS, and add in new Extended Spectrum DOCSIS capabilities.




					www.lightreading.com


----------



## silentbogo (Jul 28, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> Not sure what you mean by reliable either. Frankly, I don't see how any could be wrong - assuming you can connect to the testing site. It does not take any special hardware, coding, protocol, or knowledge to count time between ends and then calculate that time into a speed. I mean a bit is a bit and a second is a second.


Just like with speedtest, there are many factors that can skew the result. Mainly: server location(s), routing, relative load etc.
We've had similar discussion about Speedtest.net somewhere here on the forum. I think the most reliable way is either manual speedtest to the nearest hand-picked well-known server with huge bandwidth or do the same for iperf. 
I used to test our work servers for reporting purposes with speedtest CLI, but now I do both iperf3 and speedtest. Iperf is more consistent, cause it's harder for _mortals_ to use, which means public servers are always empty.

fast.com shows pretty accurate result for me, but it's mostly due to the fact that Netflix barely started operating in Ukraine this year and fast.com testing service is not very popular. Pings are still awful, cause it's friggin' AWS (and routed through Warsaw and Budapest, which for some weird reason always have worse pings than Frankfurt or even Amsterdam).


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 28, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Right, because no-one works from home and needs to upload large files... Anything below 100Mbps upload imho is not good enough. If you want to keep using crappy internet providers, please go ahead, but I for one, would prefer to get something better. Sadly I'm stuck with a cable company, so I can't get good upload, regardless if I want to or not.



At that point you aren't really a home user, you're a business user, get a business connection if you want. But for home use, 40Mbps is more than enough. 




Makaveli said:


> Umm no if they could they would this is not possible on docsis 3.1 I suggest reading more about Docsis networks before making statements like this.



DOCSIS 3.1 can do 1000/1000 symmetric. It's just not something most home ISPs will give because it isn't necessary for the large majority of home users.


----------



## advanced3 (Jul 28, 2019)

Just hope you live in area that doesn't let Comcast enforce their 1Tb a month usage limit.


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 28, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> At that point you aren't really a home user, you're a business user, get a business connection if you want. But for home use, 40Mbps is more than enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes it can do 1000/1000 symmetric.

However currently what is offered is 3.1 on the downstream and 3.0 on the upstream.

No one has released 3.1 on upstream. 

When that is released I think realistically you will be looking at 100Mbps uploads on current Gbps plans.

You will need Full duplex cable which is I think a few years out and possibly Docsis 4.0.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jul 28, 2019)

Makaveli said:


> What I've seen on multiple forums from multiple different users on different ISP posting results.


I would not put much faith in any of those either. Forum posters typically don't have the necessary skills, test equipment, or evaluation experience to make valid tests and comparisons. Their results are anecdotal and little more. That's why I asked for a link to a "review/study/report" - suggesting the comparison was done by someone with some expertise and the necessary tools. 



> I suggest reading more about Docsis networks before making statements like this.


 Gee whiz. I sure don't understand why so many on this site are in such a hurry to launch personal criticisms instead of just debating the technical facts. 

Of course it is possible with 3.1 - as you yourself indicated right after newtekie pointed it out! A quick Google search and "_reading more about DOCSIS networks before making statements_" would easily show that just because the earlier DOCSIS protocols limit upstream bandwidth, that does NOT indicate a limitation in "cable" - which is what my point was in the first place.

DOCSIS 3.1 already supports upsteam rates of "2"Gbps! And as you later noted too, DOCSIS 4.0 supports "full duplex" up to 10Gbps both ways! And nobody is going to have to have their current cable drop to their house replaced just to support DOCSIS 4.0. They will just need an upgraded modem - and a faster home network too - but that's a different discussion.

The fact most ISP don't currently provide it is NOT because "cable" does not support it. It is because the demand for it is not big enough - yet. And it may never happen since the vast majority of home, non-commercial users just don't need that much upstream bandwidth.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 28, 2019)

advanced3 said:


> Just hope you live in area that doesn't let Comcast enforce their 1Tb a month usage limit.



It's only $15 a month to get unlimited with Comcast if you are in one of the areas with the 1TB data limit.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 28, 2019)

advanced3 said:


> Just hope you live in area that doesn't let Comcast enforce their 1Tb a month usage limit.



most avg users wouldn't go over that in a month anyways and if you do on a regular basis then it's not the plan for you you need to go for an unlimited data plan instead


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 29, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> It's only $15 a month to get unlimited with Comcast if you are in one of the areas with the 1TB data limit.


You could always move to the glorious state of New Hampshire. Live free or die. 

Also, I think Comcast's gigabit pro tier isn't included on the 1TB data usage cap.


----------



## advanced3 (Jul 29, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> most avg users wouldn't go over that in a month anyways and if you do on a regular basis then it's not the plan for you you need to go for an unlimited data plan instead



I regularly pass the 1Tb cap per month (1.5-2Tb) , but I live in Massachusetts so there isn't one in place here.  The service worked great for the first month or so, Now for the past 3 months starting around 9pm I get severe packet loss in any game I play, to the point that its unplayable.

Here's a video I uploaded pinging youtube when it starts happening.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 29, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> So my ASUS router would not give the 1Gbps throughput with 2x1GHz CPU.  However, I was able to get close to the 1Gbps by turing on CTF(Cut-Through-Forwarding) on the ASUS router.  I'm not sure what TP-Link calls it, or if they even have an option to enable CTF.  I guarantee the Comcast modem has CTF enabled by default, which is why I can do the 1Gbps.
> 
> But I ended up building a pfSense router that can easily handle 1Gbps, because I didn't want to leave my security in Comcast's hands.
> 
> ...


Nope my router doesn’t have that setting



newtekie1 said:


> At that point you aren't really a home user, you're a business user, get a business connection if you want. But for home use, 40Mbps is more than enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


40Mbps sucks honestly. Really wish I had more for steaming




newtekie1 said:


> It's only $15 a month to get unlimited with Comcast if you are in one of the areas with the 1TB data limit.


Where I live I was charged $50 extra for unlimited data when using my own modem. 



But to everyone, I plan to switch services as every since I upgraded my speeds to 1000Mbps my internet has sucked ass. Service has gone out every single day and when it finally came back up my speeds never surpass 30Mbps. After multiple calls it will go back up to 900Mbps and work for a few hours than boom stops working again. Hasn’t worked properly since I go it. 

I’m moving soon and the area I’m going to offers Fiber up to 1000Mbps via AT&T @$70 a month so I plan to make the job as the experience so far with what I have has been terry


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 29, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> At that point you aren't really a home user, you're a business user, get a business connection if you want. But for home use, 40Mbps is more than enough.
> 
> DOCSIS 3.1 can do 1000/1000 symmetric. It's just not something most home ISPs will give because it isn't necessary for the large majority of home users.



Dude, not everyone lives in the US. There's no such thing as a business connection from my provider. 

Based on your logic, no-one needs more than 640Kb of RAM either then..?

 What's necessary or not isn't up to you, is it? It comes down to every person's individual needs, wants and willingness to pay, no?


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jul 29, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Dude, not everyone lives in the US. There's no such thing as a business connection from my provider.


I find this curious. Don't some folks run businesses out of their homes in Taiwan? For example, have a little computer repair shop, small engine repair, licensed day care, or perhaps a photo studio in their homes? And if so, are you saying their Internet accounts are just normal residential accounts? 

It is not just about getting more bandwidth (if needed) for a business account. There are other legal ramifications too. For example, a business account may have a more robust SLA (service level agreement) where contractually, the ISP must ensure connectivity 24/7 and/or guarantee priority repair response  - since lost connectivity may mean lost business. Different taxes are involved too.

If running a business out of ones homes are legal in your country, I find it hard to believe business accounts with the service providers aren't available too.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 29, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> I find this curious. Don't some folks run businesses out of their homes in Taiwan? For example, have a little computer repair shop, small engine repair, licensed day care, or perhaps a photo studio in their homes? And if so, are you saying their Internet accounts are just normal residential accounts?
> 
> It is not just about getting more bandwidth (if needed) for a business account. There are other legal ramifications too. For example, a business account may have a more robust SLA (service level agreement) where contractually, the ISP must ensure connectivity 24/7 and/or guarantee priority repair response  - since lost connectivity may mean lost business. Different taxes are involved too.
> 
> If running a business out of ones homes are legal in your country, I find it hard to believe business accounts with the service providers aren't available too.



For one, there are no data caps here, so that's not an issue.
Secondly, there's only company that I know of that provides business accounts, but there's really no difference in terms of service or hardware. You don't get better support either. Then again, it doesn't seem to cost more either, so I'm not sure how they differentiate business and personal service.

Unless you're an enterprise, there's no such thing as an SLA here and no guaranteed service or response time. That said, even for consumers, my ISP tends to fix issues within hours, even when there's a typhoon and the service goes out due to flooding or something else, it's been back up 3-4h later.

Perfectly legal, a bit of hassle, but no, no special internet service for businesses from most of the service providers.

As per the bottom of this page, SMBs are recommended to use FTTB (which is fibre to the curb really, then VDSL2/2+) or ADSL...
Maintenance service is only working hours during weekdays on those services.


			HiNet


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 29, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> Where I live I was charged $50 extra for unlimited data when using my own modem.



Yeah, but you can rent their modem for $15 and get unlimited, so there's no point in owning your own if you want unlimited.



Durvelle27 said:


> But to everyone, I plan to switch services as every since I upgraded my speeds to 1000Mbps my internet has sucked ass. Service has gone out every single day and when it finally came back up my speeds never surpass 30Mbps. After multiple calls it will go back up to 900Mbps and work for a few hours than boom stops working again. Hasn’t worked properly since I go it.



You probably need a booster in the box on the outside of you home.  They had to put one in when I upgraded to 1Gbps.



TheLostSwede said:


> Dude, not everyone lives in the US. There's no such thing as a business connection from my provider.
> 
> Based on your logic, no-one needs more than 640Kb of RAM either then..?
> 
> What's necessary or not isn't up to you, is it? It comes down to every person's individual needs, wants and willingness to pay, no?




Then just change providers.  Isn't that what you told all of us with crappy uploads to do?  If you seem to think it is so simple for us, then it must be super simple for you.  So just switch to a provider that does offer business connections.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 29, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> Then just change providers.  Isn't that what you told all of us with crappy uploads to do?  If you seem to think it is so simple for us, then it must be super simple for you.  So just switch to a provider that does offer business connections.



You clearly didn't bother reading my post above about business connections not being a thing here...


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 29, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> Yeah, but you can rent their modem for $15 and get unlimited, so there's no point in owning your own if you want unlimited.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s exactly why I have their modem now 

And the tech state that the node was upgraded in my area and that they aren’t allowed to use amps or boosters anymore. 



I have another question 

So like mentioned I’m moving soon and the new place has a work shop that I will use as my office but it’s not near the central part of the house; I was thinking of running a Cat5e  Ethernet  cable to the shop than use my TP-Link as a AP and wire all the equipment In the shop to the router with patch cables for internet. Would the speeds be affected by the distance or by me using the router as a AP instead of a router.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 29, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> And the tech state that the node was upgraded in my area and that they aren’t allowed to use amps or boosters anymore.



They will install one if you complain enough.  You could also have a direct cable running from the box on the outside of the house to the modem, no spices if possible and definitely not splitters.



Durvelle27 said:


> I have another question
> 
> So like mentioned I’m moving soon and the new place has a work shop that I will use as my office but it’s not near the central part of the house; I was thinking of running a Cat5e Ethernet cable to the shop than use my TP-Link as a AP and wire all the equipment In the shop to the router with patch cables for internet. Would the speeds be affected by the distance or by me using the router as a AP instead of a router.




If you turn DHCP off on the TP-Link and plug the cable into one of the LAN ports, you shouldn't see any affect on speed. But if you are running a cable anyway, I suggest running CAT6.  Not that it will make a difference, but if you're doing the work to run the cable, might as well do it right.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 29, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> That’s exactly why I have their modem now
> 
> And the tech state that the node was upgraded in my area and that they aren’t allowed to use amps or boosters anymore.
> 
> ...



No, not as long as it's connected via cable to the main network.
All you do is go to the Operation Mode setting of the C7 and set it to be an AP.


----------



## John Naylor (Jul 29, 2019)

To get a true test  ..  you have to shut down all other devices on your network.

But frankly, I just noticed that my 200 Mbs service cost has doubled .... and in the 2years we have had it, it's not like it has changesd our lives in any way.  Unless offered a significant discount ... we will be dropping back to basic level Mbps service.  Not bringing anything to the table except bragging rights.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 29, 2019)

John Naylor said:


> To get a true test  ..  you have to shut down all other devices on your network.
> 
> But frankly, I just noticed that my 200 Mbs service cost has doubled .... and in the 2years we have had it, it's not like it has changesd our lives in any way.  Unless offered a significant discount ... we will be dropping back to basic level Mbps service.  Not bringing anything to the table except bragging rights.


That's insane. I keep getting cheaper and cheaper service from my ISP, as a loyal customer. I really don't get the US and the crazy costs of internet access. Hotel WiFi is barely usable and often not free, airport WiFi isn't free, etc. It really sucks. Last time I was in the US, it was cheaper for me to turn on roaming on my phone, than to use the hotel WiFi, wtf?!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 29, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> That's a long held myth that just isn't really true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Speedtest.net is server location dependent, some servers have a higher comm bandwidth than others. So say if you are at 6Mbps and their server is say 100Mbps, you would see 6Mbps because the server has to drop its connection speed to communicate with yours at that moment in time.

There is multiplexing too

Wifi is never guaranteed on speed.


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 29, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> That's insane. I keep getting cheaper and cheaper service from my ISP, as a loyal customer. I really don't get the US and the crazy costs of internet access. Hotel WiFi is barely usable and often not free, airport WiFi isn't free, etc. It really sucks. Last time I was in the US, it was cheaper for me to turn on roaming on my phone, than to use the hotel WiFi, wtf?!



Internet is the US is kinda a joke these days to be honest. Google tried and even with all their money couldn't do anything to fix the issues. Too much lobbying from cable companies and too many Government lackeys equal total monopoly.

Unless you happen to live in chattanooga, or google's or AT&T fiber footprint rest of the country it stuck with Cable and DSL and sat.





__





						Meet the World's Fastest Internet
					

Our Fi-Speed Internet meets the demands of the Device Age and explores unlimited possibilities with the area’s only 100% fiber optic network.




					epb.com
				






eidairaman1 said:


> Speedtest.net is server location dependent, some servers have a higher comm bandwidth than others. So say if you are at 6Mbps and their server is say 100Mbps, you would see 6Mbps because the server has to drop its connection speed to communicate with yours at that moment in time.
> 
> There is multiplexing too
> 
> Wifi is never guaranteed on speed.



Also wifi is half duplex prior to AX (Wifi 6). So whatever your connection rate is expect half in throughput.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 29, 2019)

Makaveli said:


> Internet is the US is kinda a joke these days to be honest. Google tried and even with all their money couldn't do anything to fix the issues. Too much lobbying from cable companies and too many Government lackeys equal total monopoly.
> 
> Unless you happen to live in chattanooga, or google's or AT&T fiber footprint rest of the country it stuck with Cable and DSL and sat.
> 
> ...



MIMO


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 30, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> MIMO



MIMO prior to AX is still half duplex.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 30, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> That's insane. I keep getting cheaper and cheaper service from my ISP, as a loyal customer. I really don't get the US and the crazy costs of internet access. Hotel WiFi is barely usable and often not free, airport WiFi isn't free, etc. It really sucks. Last time I was in the US, it was cheaper for me to turn on roaming on my phone, than to use the hotel WiFi, wtf?!



Someone could probably write a book on this subject. 

But I think the biggest factors are lack of competition and regulations.

To give you an idea of the lack of competition, I only have 2 ISPs in my area.  One is Comcast Cable and the other is Frontier DSL.  Comcast provides up to 1Gbps(and a bunch of slower plans down to 25Mbps), but it isn't cheap.  Frontier...well the faster you can get from them is 18Mbps!  So, basically Comcast has no competition if you want a fast connection.


Makaveli said:


> Unless you happen to live in chattanooga, or google's or AT&T fiber footprint rest of the country it stuck with Cable and DSL and sat.



Even if you are in AT&T's fiber area, they still do stupid crap like offer 6 Down 1 Up "fiber" connections.


Makaveli said:


> Also wifi is half duplex prior to AX (Wifi 6). So whatever your connection rate is expect half in throughput.



That's now how half duplex connections work. And now how wifi works either.


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 30, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> That's not how half duplex connections work. And not how wifi works either.



So when you make a connection to your router with any modern smartphone at 867mbps.

Then do a file transfer and only achieve half that actual number is not how it works?

also





__





						Is wireless half-duplex or full-duplex?
					

Hi guys, Hope you can help me, I have just been asked a question at the interview if wirelesses operates at half or full duplex and honestly I don't know if my answer was correct. Can someone tell me which one is correct and what's more important,why ? Many thanks Gabby




					community.cisco.com


----------



## HUSKIE (Jul 30, 2019)

Buy an solid copper like cat6,cat6A ethernet cable not cat5e patch cable. Those are obsolete these days.
Cat5e uses standard wires not like cat6 solid copper ones.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 30, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> Buy an solid copper like cat6,cat6A ethernet cable not cat5e patch cable. Those are obsolete these days.
> Cat5e uses standard wires not like cat6 solid copper ones.


Erm cat 5e can be braided or single copper conductor.

Difference between cat5e and cat 6 is the amount of twists per inch in the green/brown pairs.

Newtekie, not everyone needs a 25+Mbps profile, price is is the reason, also Fiber for Telco applications is FTTN or FTTP, FTTN is fiber from the Central Office (exchange/ISP) to a VRAD/DSLAM-RT which then converts from a light pulse to a sound pulse for VDSL/2+ or ADSL2 for transceiving over copper pair of cat 3 voice grade copper in the street cabinet and buffied/aerial plant. FTTP is fiber all the way to the home which uses a B/G PON. The most expensive connection is FTTD.

ATT is gradually converting all neighborhoods to FTTP from FTTN due to reduction in reliability problems associated with copper pairs (shorts, opens, corrosion, attenuation, bridge taps, foreign voltage).



Makaveli said:


> MIMO prior to AX is still half duplex.



Yes I know that mimo is 108mbps total but it is 54 up and down


----------



## HUSKIE (Jul 30, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Erm cat 5e can be braided or single copper conductor. -- yeah we don't do make cat5e anymore.. lol
> 
> Difference between cat5e and cat 6 is the amount of twists per inch in the green/brown pairs.



Those pairs from blue/orange/green and brown are different sizes of twists and different outer diameter during on insulation process to cover the bare copper .54mm copper . I work at cable company mainly data cables like cat6/cat6A/cat7 etc etc. If per inch you have lost of data. You mean per mm not inch. Also different between cat5e hasn't crossfiller just twisted pairs and cat6, cat6 has crossfiller between pairs to avoid data lost back and forth.

White blue/blue- 8.5mm lay Length
White orange/orange- 13.0mm lay length
White green/green- 10.0mm lay length
White brown/Brown- 14.9mm lay length

And it has Rip cord on with pairs whilst on sheathing line for finishing... all pairs laid up together.

Inches twists you saying might be made in China.


----------



## shovenose (Jul 30, 2019)

I just upgraded to 1Gbps down/35M up Comcast service. Is it true that since I'm renting their modem now vs using mine the data is unlimited? Their website doesn't say that. I've used over 10TB this month, according to the website I've used up 1 of 2 courtesy months since I used more than 1TB.


----------



## Frick (Jul 30, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> That's insane. I keep getting cheaper and cheaper service from my ISP, as a loyal customer. I really don't get the US and the crazy costs of internet access. Hotel WiFi is barely usable and often not free, airport WiFi isn't free, etc. It really sucks. Last time I was in the US, it was cheaper for me to turn on roaming on my phone, than to use the hotel WiFi, wtf?!



You must live in a very special place indeed to get rewarded for being a loyal customer. The only way to get good prices for anything in Sweden is to cancel the sub the second you're allowed to and in the same call resub for that 50% or so discount.


shovenose said:


> I just upgraded to 1Gbps down/35M up Comcast service. Is it true that since I'm renting their modem now vs using mine the data is unlimited? Their website doesn't say that. I've used over 10TB this month, according to the website I've used up 1 of 2 courtesy months since I used more than 1TB.



So much in this sentence is just so wrong and so sad. WHY DO THEY EVEN LET YOU HAVE THAT KIND OF SPEEDS IF YOU'RE NOT MEANT TO USE IT?


----------



## shovenose (Jul 30, 2019)

Frick said:


> So much in this sentence is just so wrong and so sad. WHY DO THEY EVEN LET YOU HAVE THAT KIND OF SPEEDS IF YOU'RE NOT MEANT TO USE IT?



What on earth are you talking about?? I definitely do use it!


----------



## Frick (Jul 30, 2019)

shovenose said:


> What on earth are you talking about?? I definitely do use it!
> 
> View attachment 128053
> View attachment 128054



You also spoke about "courtesy months" and being capped when using your own equipment, which is sad.


----------



## shovenose (Jul 30, 2019)

Frick said:


> You also spoke about "courtesy months" and being capped when using your own equipment, which is sad.


Oooooh I thought you were saying I was saying something stupid. Nevermind, now I get it, we're both in the same boat in that we think it's dumb they don't give unlimited bandwidth by default... this service isn't cheap! 

I'm pretty sure the statement someone made earlier in this thread (that if you pay the modem rental fee and use their modem they give you unlimited bandwidth) is incorrect, but I'd like verification.

My friend is giving me a DOCSIS 3.1-capable modem next week (I intended to return the Comcast one at that point) but if I'm wrong and if you really get unlimited bandwidth with the rented modem I'd rather pay the $13/month for the modem than the $50/month for unlimited data. After all, this modem is surprisingly good.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 30, 2019)

Frick said:


> You must live in a very special place indeed to get rewarded for being a loyal customer. The only way to get good prices for anything in Sweden is to cancel the sub the second you're allowed to and in the same call resub for that 50% or so discount.
> 
> So much in this sentence is just so wrong and so sad. WHY DO THEY EVEN LET YOU HAVE THAT KIND OF SPEEDS IF YOU'RE NOT MEANT TO USE IT?



Well, at least internet access is still affordable and widely available at high speeds in Sweden compared to the US...
Also, just like here, there are afaik, no data caps or other silly things like that.
My parents have a 250/100Mbps connection included in their rent.

This is actually the second time that my ISP has given us a discount for being a long term customer with them and they've upgraded the speed I've gotten as part of the same priced package twice as well. I still wish I could get a bit faster upload speed, as 30Mbps feels slow at times.
I now pay around US$25 a month for 200/30Mbps, which is acceptable. 

Amazingly, there's at least two larger, developed countries that are worse than the US, them being Germany and Australia. Germany was way ahead with ISDN back in the days, but apparently suck these days, as they stopped at ADSL for most of the country and called it a day. In Australia, the whole backbone of their internet is broken and getting anything decent is really expensive. At least hotel WiFi is free...
If you want super cheap internet, try India. It might sound insane, but they have fast and cheap internet as well as mobile plans (well, they might not always be fast or even work that well, but they cost next to nothing).


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 30, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> They will install one if you complain enough.  You could also have a direct cable running from the box on the outside of the house to the modem, no spices if possible and definitely not splitters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ive complained for 2.5 Weeks

And I can’t havw a direct line as I also have TV service along side the internet

I planned to do Cat5e because I have about 2000FT of cable



shovenose said:


> I just upgraded to 1Gbps down/35M up Comcast service. Is it true that since I'm renting their modem now vs using mine the data is unlimited? Their website doesn't say that. I've used over 10TB this month, according to the website I've used up 1 of 2 courtesy months since I used more than 1TB.


To qualify for the unlimited service: You have to rent Comcast modem for $15 and you have to subscribe to their XFi advantage service (it’s free) and than you’d get unlimited 

I’ve been a customer with Comcast for awhile as well and I pay less now for 

TV, Security, and 1000Mbps internet than I did before with just internet and my own modem. 

I pay $189 now before I paid $170 due to overages


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 30, 2019)

Makaveli said:


> So when you make a connection to your router with any modern smartphone at 867mbps.
> 
> Then do a file transfer and only achieve half that actual number is not how it works?
> 
> ...




I never said Wifi wasn't half-duplex.  But that is not how half duplex connections work.  They can only transmit in one direction at a time, but they can transmit in that one direction at full speed.

So if you have a 1Gbps half-duplex wired connection, you can still transfer a file from one computer to another at 1Gbps.  However, if you start transferring in both directions at the same time, then both file transfers will happen at 0.5Gbps.

Wifi on the other hand is a completely different beast.  Yes, it is half-duplex, but that's only part of what determines how fast you can transfer data.

When you connect with your smartphone to a Wireless network and it says it's connected at 867Mbps, that is just the rated maximum speed of the 802.11ac 2x2 connection.  But in the background the wireless is doing lots of things to make sure you actually stay connected and don't drop a bunch of packets due to interference.  The first thing it does is lower the actual connection speed.

Here is my laptop as an example:


This is on a 2x2 Wireless-AC card, and it's clearly getting faster than half of the rated speed.  It isn't getting the full speed, because of interference.  The wifi auto-negotiates in the background to lower speeds to give as stable of a connection as possible.



eidairaman1 said:


> Newtekie, not everyone needs a 25+Mbps profile, price is is the reason, also Fiber for Telco applications is FTTN or FTTP, FTTN is fiber from the Central Office (exchange/ISP) to a VRAD/DSLAM-RT which then converts from a light pulse to a sound pulse for VDSL/2+ or ADSL2 for transceiving over copper pair of cat 3 voice grade copper in the street cabinet and buffied/aerial plant. FTTP is fiber all the way to the home which uses a B/G PON. The most expensive connection is FTTD.
> 
> ATT is gradually converting all neighborhoods to FTTP from FTTN due to reduction in reliability problems associated with copper pairs (shorts, opens, corrosion, attenuation, bridge taps, foreign voltage).



You aren't telling me anything I don't already know.  I've used AT&T's FTTP.  They offer great packages on their FTTP such as 6 Down / 1 Up, or 10 Down and 1.5 Up.  Just because it's fiber doesn't mean it isn't still AT&T and they won't offer crap speeds and it doesn't mean it will be symmetrical either.

And, no Frontier isn't about cost.  It's about their outdated DSL tech not being able to do anything better.  Leaving Comcast to do and charge whatever they want.  And even when there is some competition, in the areas with AT&T fiber, the packages are priced surprisingly similar and neither seems to ever bother to try to undercut the other.  Kind of like gas stations...



shovenose said:


> I just upgraded to 1Gbps down/35M up Comcast service. Is it true that since I'm renting their modem now vs using mine the data is unlimited? Their website doesn't say that. I've used over 10TB this month, according to the website I've used up 1 of 2 courtesy months since I used more than 1TB.








						wifi
					

Xfinity WiFi by Comcast offers internet on-the-go service at millions of hotspots. Find the fastest Xfinity WiFi hotspot near you!




					www.xfinity.com
				




Yes, you should be getting unlimited data.  They hide it, but on that page, towards the bottom, it says you get unlimited data.  It looks like you aren't getting it, so I'd call them and sort it out to make sure your account was upgraded to the xFi modem rental.

If you had unlimited, it wouldn't mention anything about courtesy months, it would say something about unlimited data there instead.



Durvelle27 said:


> ve complained for 2.5 Weeks
> 
> And I can’t havw a direct line as I also have TV service along side the internet



Ok, whoever they sent out to install the service didn't know what they were doing then, or were lazy.

You should have a direct line run from the box on the outside of your home for each device.  The Comcast installer will run these lines for you, and it should be free.  So, for example, I've got 2 TVs and the cable modem.  So I have 3 lines running from the outside box into my home.  With the 1Gbps service, you can't have any splitters before the modem, it has to be directly connected to the outside box.  Otherwise the signal is too weak, and the connection will drop out.  You can get away with a splitter on the TV lines, but you definitely need a direct cable running to the modem.

Call them, complain, and tell them you want a line tech sent out to check the lines.  A line tech will probably run a direct line to the modem.



Durvelle27 said:


> I planned to do Cat5e because I have about 2000FT of cable



If you've already got the cable, go for it.  It will still do 1Gbps without a problem.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 30, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> Those pairs from blue/orange/green and brown are different sizes of twists and different outer diameter during on insulation process to cover the bare copper .54mm copper . I work at cable company mainly data cables like cat6/cat6A/cat7 etc etc. If per inch you have lost of data. You mean per mm not inch. Also different between cat5e hasn't crossfiller just twisted pairs and cat6, cat6 has crossfiller between pairs to avoid data lost back and forth.
> 
> White blue/blue- 8.5mm lay Length
> White orange/orange- 13.0mm lay length
> ...



Pardon I live in the USA is why. I was also thinking on how FAA regs are for safety wire twists.


----------



## shovenose (Jul 30, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> I never said Wifi wasn't half-duplex.  But that is not how half duplex connections work.  They can only transmit in one direction at a time, but they can transmit in that one direction at full speed.
> 
> So if you have a 1Gbps half-duplex wired connection, you can still transfer a file from one computer to another at 1Gbps.  However, if you start transferring in both directions at the same time, then both file transfers will happen at 0.5Gbps.
> 
> ...


On that page it says "unlimited data is available for extra $$$" I'm not sure where you are seeing that.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 30, 2019)

shovenose said:


> On that page it says "unlimited data is available for extra $$$" I'm not sure where you are seeing that.



It is available to all customers at an additional cost, but it is free if you have xFi, it is part of the xFi Package.  And xFi is free if you pay the $15 to rent their modem.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 30, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> I never said Wifi wasn't half-duplex.  But that is not how half duplex connections work.  They can only transmit in one direction at a time, but they can transmit in that one direction at full speed.
> 
> So if you have a 1Gbps half-duplex wired connection, you can still transfer a file from one computer to another at 1Gbps.  However, if you start transferring in both directions at the same time, then both file transfers will happen at 0.5Gbps.
> 
> ...



This is how my lines are ran currently


----------



## shovenose (Jul 30, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> It is available to all customers at an additional cost, but it is free if you have xFi, it is part of the xFi Package.  And xFi is free if you pay the $15 to rent their modem.


So far I've tried live chat and calling them and they have no idea what I'm talking about and keep trying to sell me unlimited data for $50


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 31, 2019)

shovenose said:


> So far I've tried live chat and calling them and they have no idea what I'm talking about and keep trying to sell me unlimited data for $50


Don't ask for unlimited, don't even mention it. They are trained that if anyone mentions unlimited to try to sell them the $50 plan. Just call them and tell them you want to sign up for the xfi advantage with the xfi modem.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 31, 2019)

shovenose said:


> So far I've tried live chat and calling them and they have no idea what I'm talking about and keep trying to sell me unlimited data for $50


All I did was go In the store, asked for a modem and Xfi, and I got unlimited 



Durvelle27 said:


> This is how my lines are ran currently
> 
> View attachment 128079


I tried my best to give an example


----------



## shovenose (Jul 31, 2019)

Ok I have talked on the phone with 5 different people across 3 different phone calls and I tried different approaches and I don't think they're giving me that xFi thing...


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 31, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> This is how my lines are ran currently
> 
> View attachment 128079



Wait, what is the Mocha?

Either way, you should have a cable running directly from the outside to the cable modem.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 31, 2019)

Comcast calls it a moca filter. Probably spelled it wrong 

If you look at the image that’s exatly how it’s ran. The splitter is outside in the lock box.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 31, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> Comcast calls it a moca filter. Probably spelled it wrong
> 
> If you look at the image that’s exatly how it’s ran. The splitter is outside in the lock box.



Ok, I see now.  Yeah, that splitter in the box might be the issue.  They really should be using a powered booster, which is really just a splitter that doesn't cause any signal loss.  If it is just a standard splitter, that is bad.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 31, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Well, at least internet access is still affordable and widely available at high speeds in Sweden compared to the US...
> Also, just like here, there are afaik, no data caps or other silly things like that.
> My parents have a 250/100Mbps connection included in their rent.
> 
> ...





newtekie1 said:


> Wait, what is the Mocha?
> 
> Either way, you should have a cable running directly from the outside to the cable modem.





newtekie1 said:


> Ok, I see now.  Yeah, that splitter in the box might be the issue.  They really should be using a powered booster, which is really just a splitter that doesn't cause any signal loss.  If it is just a standard splitter, that is bad.


It’s a standard Comscope 2 way Splitter with a loss of -3.5 db


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 31, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> I never said Wifi wasn't half-duplex.  But that is not how half duplex connections work.  They can only transmit in one direction at a time, but they can transmit in that one direction at full speed.
> 
> So if you have a 1Gbps half-duplex wired connection, you can still transfer a file from one computer to another at 1Gbps.  However, if you start transferring in both directions at the same time, then both file transfers will happen at 0.5Gbps.
> 
> ...



6 and 10 might be available only option due to being further from the street cabinet


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 1, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> 6 and 10 might be available only option due to being further from the street cabinet



Distance from the street cabinet shouldn't matter, that's the point of FTTP/FTTH...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 1, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> Distance from the street cabinet shouldn't matter, that's the point of FTTP/FTTH...



Erm no, for fttn there is attenuation which will limit the speed. but on ftth there is none. Im about 2200 ft from a fttn they just havent converted over to ftth, i remember having atm-adsl


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 1, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Erm no, for fttn there is attenuation which will limit the speed. but on ftth there is none. Im about 2200 ft from a fttn they just havent converted over to ftth, i remember having atm-adsl



You said no, then confirmed that distance doesn't matter on FTTH.  Again, I'll repeat myself, I've used AT&T's FTTP(FTTH). They offer great speeds like 6 down and 1 up and 10 down and 1.5 up.

I'm not saying those are the only speeds they offer, but on fiber to even offer such stupid low speeds is ridiculous.  Especially at the same price as Comcast offering 25/5 packages.  But, like I said, it's AT&T.



shovenose said:


> Ok I have talked on the phone with 5 different people across 3 different phone calls and I tried different approaches and I don't think they're giving me that xFi thing...



So I talked with a Comcast Business rep yesterday.  Apparently xFi hasn't been rolled out to the west coast yet.  Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 13, 2019)

Do you guys think the Nighthawk AC1900 is a decent router


----------



## kapone32 (Aug 13, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> Do you guys think the Nighthawk AC1900 is a decent router



Yes but I will not run any faster than the speed your ISP gives you on your internet.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 13, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> Yes but I will not run any faster than the speed your ISP gives you on your internet.


I get 1000Mbps

1GB


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 14, 2019)

my new steam speed as of today and after opting out of the wifi hotspot thing.  plus not peak hours anymore.... the speeds are insane. Comcast has really stepped up there game.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 14, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> Ive complained for 2.5 Weeks
> 
> And I can’t havw a direct line as I also have TV service along side the internet
> 
> ...


Did you get your speeds figured out yet?


----------



## Mister300 (Aug 14, 2019)

We run a custom PC consulting firm and this is what we tell our customers when they have WiFi / ISP issues.
1.  Any bad cable will affect speeds.
2.  Common routers are not top of the line products.  We use Ubiquiti Networks managed switches and access points (AC lite and pros)
3.  Spectrum  coax/fiber systems drop packets like hot potatoes, we use AT&T and it is all fiber, coax may appear outside of AT&T network.  $95 USD a month no caps or throttling.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 14, 2019)

Mister300 said:


> 1. Any bad cable will affect speeds.


I agree. And so many forget cables, yet they are critical network devices. And sadly, they are so easily damaged or worse, poorly made at the factory. So I always make my own. I get the length I want that way too. If I need a 26 foot cable, I can make a 26 foot cable instead of having to buy a 50 foot cable.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 14, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> I agree. And so many forget cables, yet they are critical network devices. And sadly, they are so easily damaged or worse, poorly made at the factory. So I always make my own. I get the length I want that way too. If I need a 26 foot cable, I can make a 26 foot cable instead of having to buy a 50 foot cable.



If you work for a company such as AT&T or comcast you're going to want to use a patch cable that's pre-made because management wants the gripe and moan all the time, because a technician is moving too slow supposedly yet they want quality last I recall slow is smooth smooth is fast


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 14, 2019)

I wouldn't know about AT&T or Comcast but premade cables make no sense to me - especially for companies that must go through so many all the time. It is much cheaper to buy 1000' rolls of bulk cable, boxes of connectors, a good crimper and cable tester for each technician. Plus, if you have to pull cables through walls, floors, or ceilings, it is easier if no connectors (plus the holes are smaller). 

My modem and my router sit right next to each other. So that patch cable is about 8 inches long. Perfect. 

I've had premade cables fail testing when brand new. 

Yes, it takes some practice, a steady hand, good eyes and good lighting to get a good crimp and connection. But it does not take long to be proficient at it. 

I know Cox here in this area make many of their own cables for both Ethernet and coax.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 14, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> I wouldn't know about AT&T or Comcast but premade cables make no sense to me - especially for companies that must go through so many all the time. It is much cheaper to buy 1000' rolls of bulk cable, boxes of connectors, a good crimper and cable tester for each technician. Plus, if you have to pull cables through walls, floors, or ceilings, it is easier if no connectors (plus the holes are smaller).
> 
> My modem and my router sit right next to each other. So that patch cable is about 8 inches long. Perfect.
> 
> ...



AT&T RJ45 crimpers were crap because they wouldnt replace them when needed, older uverse accounts I would repair the manager's screw ups when they were techs themselves, aka replace all coax fittings due to improper seating.

25 ft cables were nice to have.

3 wire 3M Scotchloks too


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 14, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> It is much cheaper to buy 1000' rolls of bulk cable, boxes of connectors, a good crimper and cable tester for each technician.



Not if you factor in the labor you are paying the technician.  It is significantly cheaper for my customers to just use a pre-made cable when possible than to pay me to make a cable for them.  The same goes for comcast techs.  Making a coax cable is quick, but RJ45 can be a pain, even with pass-thru style connectors.  Any good tech is going to carry a box full of pre-made cables.



Bill_Bright said:


> Plus, if you have to pull cables through walls, floors, or ceilings, it is easier if no connectors (plus the holes are smaller).



This is the only time crimping makes sense.  I wouldn't try to pull a pre-made cable through a wall.

However, Comcast an AT&T both don't deal with network cables.  They get the signal to their equipment and that's it.  After that, it is the customer's responsibility to connect all their devices to the gateway.



Durvelle27 said:


> Do you guys think the Nighthawk AC1900 is a decent router



It's a decent router, I just don't know if it will do 1Gbps.  It has the same CPU as my RT-AC3200, and that wasn't able to do 1Gbps, it would max out at about 850Mbps with CTF enabled and only about 400Mbps with CTF disabled.  I don't know if the Nighthawk AC1900 supports CTF.

Plus, I wasn't a big fan of the security risks related to enabling CTF.  That's why I build a pfSense box.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 14, 2019)

My wife used to work for Time Warner/Comcast/WoW (and their subs) as an Operations Manager in a previous life. As far as premade drops or not... it varies by company and use. To pin it down to better or worse or who specifically does what isn't possible. I've seen one, the other, and both used by various companies (I was a recruiter for one of their subs as well).

I've seen premade drops fail when purchased (think patch panel) out of the package and I've seen bulk wire fail due to human failure and bad cable. 

It isnt black and white.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 15, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> Not if you factor in the labor you are paying the technician.  It is significantly cheaper for my customers to just use a pre-made cable when possible than to pay me to make a cable for them.  The same goes for comcast techs.  Making a coax cable is quick, but RJ45 can be a pain, even with pass-thru style connectors.  Any good tech is going to carry a box full of pre-made cables.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm must of changed, we were responsible for getting STBs running and making Ethernet jacks hot, configuring stuff outside of STBs and the Provided gateway was end user responsibility.

If the pc connected via ethernet/wifi great, if not it is end user, those techs are pressured day in and out every second.


----------



## Samiam66 (Aug 15, 2019)

Speedtest done today

House wired with Quad shield coaxial cable 1000 foot roll ... used over 700 feet when I bought house ten years ago
New underground bury drop to pedastool  done about 4 years ago..
all  wiring wirefished to combo connection plate in each room  coaxial & cat 6
Cat6 is all wired back to network switch

House 4 bedroom 2800 square feet

Linksys AC3200 Router hard wired To Cisco 24 port switch to Workstations with Gigabyte intel nic  ... 3:58pm California time
Comcast service provider  modem/ bridged
this isnt "Texas" folks


----------



## phoneboy (Aug 15, 2019)

Had to register to chime in on this.  A little background, I've been a tech for a major comm provider on the east coast for over 20 years.  Its a shame that folks on a tech site like this dont know better than to complain about a (seemingly) slow internet connection. Based on the speeds reported on the first page, your service is obviously provisioned correctly (BANDWITH).  I go out on troubles like this everyday.  I've also made 100 bucks for my company on all but three visits in the last 5 years.  You do realize that the internet is a PUBLIC NETWORK and that your internet service provider's responsibility ends at the gateway router.  We (service  techs) could care less what your speedtest results are as they are internet based. Whatever service you are connecting to is also normally routed through an ISP.  Data speeds from them are limited by the bandwith they (service provider) dedicate to the service divided by number of simultaneous connections they handle. Then that data still has to traverse the internet before getting to you.  Once your data hits your home router it gets even more complicated.  Normally after I've used our internal tests to check a customers provisioning and their bandwidth to our gateway router, I ask the customer about the capabilities of the equipment they are using to connect. 95% of the time they have no idea about any of it, i.e. 10/100/1000 ethernet??, what versions of the wifi standard does the adapter in the device your using to connect support?? Crickets! Then I leave and bill them. Folks have to realize that your are being sold/paying for bandwidth, and that is not a speed guarantee.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 15, 2019)

phoneboy said:


> Had to register to chime in on this.  A little background, I've been a tech for a major comm provider on the east coast for over 20 years.  Its a shame that folks on a tech site like this dont know better than to complain about a (seemingly) slow internet connection. Based on the speeds reported on the first page, your service is obviously provisioned correctly (BANDWITH).  I go out on troubles like this everyday.  I've also made 100 bucks for my company on all but three visits in the last 5 years.  You do realize that the internet is a PUBLIC NETWORK and that your internet service provider's responsibility ends at the gateway router.  We (service  techs) could care less what your speedtest results are as they are internet based. Whatever service you are connecting to is also normally routed through an ISP.  Data speeds from them are limited by the bandwith they (service provider) dedicate to the service divided by number of simultaneous connections they handle. Then that data still has to traverse the internet before getting to you.  Once your data hits your home router it gets even more complicated.  Normally after I've used our internal tests to check a customers provisioning and their bandwidth to our gateway router, I ask the customer about the capabilities of the equipment they are using to connect. 95% of the time they have no idea about any of it, i.e. 10/100/1000 ethernet??, what versions of the wifi standard does the adapter in the device your using to connect support?? Crickets! Then I leave and bill them. Folks have to realize that your are being sold/paying for bandwidth, and that is not a speed guarantee.



A wall of Text won't get read here.


----------



## ProPain (Aug 15, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> Yes but I will not run any faster than the speed your ISP gives you on your internet.



Correct .... Top-Tier ISP fibre optic broadband network provider are good - we get very low 2 ms PING here in switzerland ;o)

1'000 DOWNLOAD Mbps
1'000 UPLOAD Mbps

*




*


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 15, 2019)

ProPain said:


> Correct .... Top-Tier ISP fibre optic broadband network provider are good - we get very low 2 ms PING here in switzerland ;o)
> 
> 1'000 DOWNLOAD Mbps
> 1'000 UPLOAD Mbps
> ...



However it is not 1,024 Mebibits pers second.


----------



## ProPain (Aug 15, 2019)

*Yup .... *_*sadly it fluctuates  every time !@!*_

*Mbps* stands for Megabits per second. *MBps* stands Megabytes per second. The two terms are similar, but *Mbps* is used to specify Internet connection speeds, where as *MBps* is used to specify how much of a file is downloaded/uploaded per second.



eidairaman1 said:


> Server dependent



100% correct


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 15, 2019)

ProPain said:


> *Yup .... sadly it fluctuates  every time !@!*



Server dependent


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 15, 2019)

fullinfusion said:


> Did you get your speeds figured out yet?


Yes i did

The drop outside coming from the node was bad and had to be replaced



eidairaman1 said:


> If you work for a company such as AT&T or comcast you're going to want to use a patch cable that's pre-made because management wants the gripe and moan all the time, because a technician is moving too slow supposedly yet they want quality last I recall slow is smooth smooth is fast


I was once a Comcast tech years ago and management never complained about time with making cables, Hell as a tech i never used pre-made cables always made my own. The issue was always tech making shitty cables which introduced problems for customers systems from suckout or noise. So it was a smarter move to just use pre-made cables as it cuts down on the possibility of tech roll backs aka trouble calls.



newtekie1 said:


> Not if you factor in the labor you are paying the technician.  It is significantly cheaper for my customers to just use a pre-made cable when possible than to pay me to make a cable for them.  The same goes for comcast techs.  Making a coax cable is quick, but RJ45 can be a pain, even with pass-thru style connectors.  Any good tech is going to carry a box full of pre-made cables.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well i guess at this point i can just test it and see once it arrives. Caught it for $50 online



phoneboy said:


> Had to register to chime in on this.  A little background, I've been a tech for a major comm provider on the east coast for over 20 years.  Its a shame that folks on a tech site like this dont know better than to complain about a (seemingly) slow internet connection. Based on the speeds reported on the first page, your service is obviously provisioned correctly (BANDWITH).  I go out on troubles like this everyday.  I've also made 100 bucks for my company on all but three visits in the last 5 years.  You do realize that the internet is a PUBLIC NETWORK and that your internet service provider's responsibility ends at the gateway router.  We (service  techs) could care less what your speedtest results are as they are internet based. Whatever service you are connecting to is also normally routed through an ISP.  Data speeds from them are limited by the bandwith they (service provider) dedicate to the service divided by number of simultaneous connections they handle. Then that data still has to traverse the internet before getting to you.  Once your data hits your home router it gets even more complicated.  Normally after I've used our internal tests to check a customers provisioning and their bandwidth to our gateway router, I ask the customer about the capabilities of the equipment they are using to connect. 95% of the time they have no idea about any of it, i.e. 10/100/1000 ethernet??, what versions of the wifi standard does the adapter in the device your using to connect support?? Crickets! Then I leave and bill them. Folks have to realize that your are being sold/paying for bandwidth, and that is not a speed guarantee.


Don't know better, are you serious

So what you are stating that me as a customer shouldn't complain to my ISP as i'm paying them for a service that i'm not receiving. Why pay for 1000Mbps but only actually receive 25Mbps. I have every right as a customer of a paid service to complain to the provider when i am either not receiving the service i paid for or my service isn't working. My issue went far above oh it's just a speed test server issue. Than you stated that their responsibility ends at the gateway, fyi testing with my meter directly off the RG6 coax the internet still showed signs of a problem which was suckout caused by a bad drop which in turn caused poor speeds and constant internet drops. Also all the equipment in my house supports either AC or Wired GB.

Judging by your post i see why so many people complain about techs who come out and how unhelpful they are with bad customer service. Part of being a tech is making sure the services being installed are functioning to their full capacity and that the customer is satisfied. You as a tech are not superior to the customer just because you are tech. Humble yourself



eidairaman1 said:


> However it is not 1,024 Mebibits pers second.


----------



## ProPain (Aug 15, 2019)

.... very nice bro ! 1.1 is Big ....

View attachment Swiss Alps' Matterhorn.jpg - ( 5616 x 3744 )

Important information: Part of the Alps' Matterhorn Is in Africa


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 15, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> Yes i did
> 
> The drop outside coming from the node was bad and had to be replaced
> 
> ...



Been there with bad drops, i worked with a ex comcast in 2013, he said they would complain too.

Recalls sucked.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 15, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> Not if you factor in the labor you are paying the technician.


I did. 

Once a tech makes a few dozen cables, it doesn't take long to make one of the right length. And like I said, factory made cables are often poorly made and defective from the start - but sadly, are often assumed to be good. That means they are often over-looked when troubleshooting adding to the technician's time.

Who wants a rat's nest of extra long cables dangling behind their desks collecting dust and getting tangled up in their feet? I sure don't. Why should my clients have to deal with it?



newtekie1 said:


> Any good tech is going to carry a box full of pre-made cables.


Maybe that's the difference between a tech who works for an ISP, and a tech who works for himself, a consultant, or an independent installer. I keep a hand-full of short patch cables at the ready - in part because they are often included with routers and modems and residential gateway devices. But I always test them too. If making lots of cables, I recommend "investing" in a good tester (and crimper) but even an inexpensive tester like this can save valuable time. 

And note I did specify here and my post above, a "good" crimper. I learned that lesson years ago after wasting money on cheap tools. "Investing" in quality tools from the start will save you money in the long run - not just from having to eventually buy quality tools in the end, but for all the wasted connectors (and lost time) the cheap crimpers ruined. 



Durvelle27 said:


> The issue was always tech making shitty cables


I don't understand this. If a tech made and then used a bad cable, that just indicates a lazy tech, or an arrogant tech who assumes he or she could not make a bad cable. It takes 10 seconds to test a cable - even with a cheap tester.

My biggest problem has always been I cut the wire twice and it was still too short! 



phoneboy said:


> Had to register to chime in on this.
> Its a shame that folks on a tech site like this dont know better than to complain about a (seemingly) slow internet connection.
> Folks have to realize that your are being sold/paying for bandwidth, and that is not a speed guarantee.


 And its a shame when folks feel compelled to register to chime in, then post without reading the entire thread first to understand what has already been said (often many times) by those advising in that thread. For example, nobody said anything about guaranteed speeds. In fact, it was mentioned at least a half dozen times that service contract speeds are noted as "up to" those speeds. 


> I ask the customer about the capabilities of the equipment they are using to connect. ...
> 
> Crickets! Then I leave and bill them.


I don't assume they know which wifi protocol their hardware supports, or whether they have 1Gbps Ethernet or not. Why should a "normal" customer know if their notebook uses 802.11g, 802.11n or 802.11ac? Or if on 2.4GHz or 5GHz or which channel? Or if on 100Mbps or 1000Mbps? This is especially true with integrated network adapters in factory made wireless devices (which include Roku streamers, notebooks, tablets, smart phones, etc.) or with ISP provided wireless routers and gateway devices.

IMO, they shouldn't have to know any more than they need to know the horsepower or how many cylinders their car engine has, or the BTU rating of their air conditioner. I look to see what they have, then, if they wish to know, I take a moment to explain it to them.


----------



## John Naylor (Aug 15, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> This is the only time crimping makes sense.  I wouldn't try to pull a pre-made cable through a wall.



I live / work in  a 175 year old dairy barn.   It's post and beam construction, with the beams 8" thick locust wood ... aka "Iron Wood".  After drilling thru the 1st beam at floor level, I "went high" and tucked it behind the ceiling moulding 



eidairaman1 said:


> A wall of Text won't get read here.



I can't agree as I find explanations preferable to "because I said so".  I'd rather read a dozen detailed explanations, evaluate the validity and references associated with each and come to my own conclusion.   Just  A symptom of the twitter age I imagine.


----------



## phoneboy (Aug 16, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> I don't assume they know which wifi protocol their hardware supports, or whether they have 1Gbps Ethernet or not. Why should a "normal" customer know if their notebook uses 802.11g, 802.11n or 802.11ac? Or if on 2.4GHz or 5GHz or which channel? Or if on 100Mbps or 1000Mbps? This is especially true with integrated network adapters in factory made wireless devices (which include Roku streamers, notebooks, tablets, smart phones, etc.) or with ISP provided wireless routers and gateway devices.
> 
> IMO, they shouldn't have to know any more than they need to know the horsepower or how many cylinders their car engine has, or the BTU rating of their air conditioner. I look to see what they have, then, if they wish to know, I take a moment to explain it to them.



Intent was to offend and if I missed info in part of the thread my apologies.  I have to disagree about a "normal" customer knowing what your equipment supports.  If you only have a laptop with a g capable wifi adapter and purchase 1Gb worth of bandwith and call in to complain that you are not getting what your paying for who's bo bo the fool?  Thats like buying are racecar and thinking you'd be able rive it at 200mph when your town only has cobblestone roads and then complaining to the maker of the car.  There used to be a commercial on tv that stated "An educated consumer is our best customer".


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 16, 2019)

phoneboy said:


> Had to register to chime in on this.  A little background, I've been a tech for a major comm provider on the east coast for over 20 years.  Its a shame that folks on a tech site like this dont know better than to complain about a (seemingly) slow internet connection. Based on the speeds reported on the first page, your service is obviously provisioned correctly (BANDWITH).  I go out on troubles like this everyday.  I've also made 100 bucks for my company on all but three visits in the last 5 years.  You do realize that the internet is a PUBLIC NETWORK and that your internet service provider's responsibility ends at the gateway router.  We (service  techs) could care less what your speedtest results are as they are internet based. Whatever service you are connecting to is also normally routed through an ISP.  Data speeds from them are limited by the bandwith they (service provider) dedicate to the service divided by number of simultaneous connections they handle. Then that data still has to traverse the internet before getting to you.  Once your data hits your home router it gets even more complicated.  Normally after I've used our internal tests to check a customers provisioning and their bandwidth to our gateway router, I ask the customer about the capabilities of the equipment they are using to connect. 95% of the time they have no idea about any of it, i.e. 10/100/1000 ethernet??, what versions of the wifi standard does the adapter in the device your using to connect support?? Crickets! Then I leave and bill them. Folks have to realize that your are being sold/paying for bandwidth, and that is not a speed guarantee.



not with fiber optics it doesn't slow down ever, so it doesn't stop at the router/modem as you say.  maybe for your inferior telecom company whose CEO's enjoy yacht club memberships perhaps it does stop, but not for pure fiber optic companies like MetroNet and Google Fiber


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 16, 2019)

phoneboy said:


> Intent was to offend


Then that is pretty lousy customer service and I would expect you would never be called again, and they would tells their friends who not to call too. And deservedly so. 





phoneboy said:


> I have to disagree about a "normal" customer knowing what your equipment supports.


Well, then you would be wrong.


> If you only have a laptop with a g capable wifi adapter and purchase 1Gb worth of bandwith and call in to complain that you are not getting what your paying for who's bo bo the fool?


First, "what ifs" don't make the rule. Second, ignorance and naivety just indicates a lack of knowledge and experience. It does not suggest one is being a fool.

It is NOT at all like buying a race car. What a silly analogy.   Normal people don't buy race cars, expect, or even want to drive 200MPH. Since you like to use "ifs", *"IF"* the customer spent $3700 on a gaming notebook and opted for an 11g wifi adapter, then okay, that would be foolish. But folks who spend that kind of money for a notebook are not normal and surely would have a good idea of the specs of their hardware. People who spend $500 may not, or soon would forget.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 16, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> I did.
> 
> Once a tech makes a few dozen cables, it doesn't take long to make one of the right length. And like I said, factory made cables are often poorly made and defective from the start - but sadly, are often assumed to be good. That means they are often over-looked when troubleshooting adding to the technician's time.
> 
> Who wants a rat's nest of extra long cables dangling behind their desks collecting dust and getting tangled up in their feet? I sure don't. Why should my clients have to deal with it?



Even if it takes 2 minutes to make a cable, that's $4 just for my labor.  That's an expensive ass network cable these days.  Especially if you start to compound that by say 100 cables.



Bill_Bright said:


> Maybe that's the difference between a tech who works for an ISP, and a tech who works for himself, a consultant, or an independent installer. I keep a hand-full of short patch cables at the ready - in part because they are often included with routers and modems and residential gateway devices. But I always test them too. If making lots of cables, I recommend "investing" in a good tester (and crimper) but even an inexpensive tester like this can save valuable time.
> 
> And note I did specify here and my post above, a "good" crimper. I learned that lesson years ago after wasting money on cheap tools. "Investing" in quality tools from the start will save you money in the long run - not just from having to eventually buy quality tools in the end, but for all the wasted connectors (and lost time) the cheap crimpers ruined.



I have good tools.  I even use the nice pass-thru jacks and crimpers that make is way easier to put ends on a cable.  It still is more economical to just pull out a pre-made cable and use that.  I used to sit in my living room and just crimp 1ft jumpers for patch panels while watching TV, because there were no good pre-made ones out there.  Then test every single one with my tester.  Now, I get them for $0.20 ea from my supplier, I get 3ft cables for $0.30 6ft for $0.40 and 10ft for $0.50.  And in the 5 or more years I've been using pre-made cables instead of making them myself, I think I've had maybe 5 that were bad out of the packaging.  I still test every single one before putting them into service, there's no reason not to. But when I'm on site and need to install 100+ cables, it's way cheaper to use pre-made.  When I'm setting up an office and need ~50 1ft cables between the patch panels and the switches in the rack, and another 50 to connect the phones and computers to the jacks in the walls, I'm not wasting half a day making custom cables.  It's a waste of my time and a waste of the customer's money.

Yes, I will admit, that from time to time if I run out of 1ft cables for the patch panels in the racks, I'll make what I need.  Because it is annoying to have a nice patch panel with perfect short cables ruined by two 3fters dangling off the rack.  But other than that, I've never really had a problem where if a 3ft was too short, then a 6ft was just too long and in the way.  If you need like a 4 or 5ft cable, then a the extra foot on a 6ft cable isn't really going to get in the way.  Just coil it up either at the jack in the wall, or the back of a computer and put one of the twist ties that it comes packaged in on it to hold the coil out of the way.


----------



## Makaveli (Aug 16, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> Do you guys think the Nighthawk AC1900 is a decent router



If you are referring to the Netgear R7000 its abit older now but still good and supports open source firmware.

The stock firmware is junk.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 16, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> Even if it takes 2 minutes to make a cable, that's $4 just for my labor.


  Well, $120/hour for labor is expensive - at least around here. But for new projects, we would accept a RFP and make a bid then do the project by the job, not hour. So if it takes a couple extra minutes to make a cable, that is not costing the client any more money.



> Especially if you start to compound that by say 100 cables.


If you have to make 100 6-foot cables, for example, then your business is MUCH bigger than mine. I'm winding down my business and only keep my long time smaller clients - mainly because they have become old friends. But If I had a project that needed dozens of same length cables, then sure, I have a local company we contract with that will do just that. But these days, my largest client involves 12 or 13 Ethernet connected computers in a small business/small office environment. 

I will often use those pre-made cables that comes with a device. For example, to connect a PC to a wall port, I might use an Ethernet cable that came with a network adapter. But as you said, it is always tested. My point about pre-made cables was more about those cables folks buy at Walmart or Best Buy. I don't trust them because I have seen too many shoddy ones. And again, if a 17 foot cable is what is needed, I would rather make a 17 foot cable then buy a 25 foot cable and leave an extra 8 feet to collect dust, become a tripping hazard, or get tangled up in someone's feet under a desk - even if it takes me a few extra minutes to make it.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 18, 2019)

So far everything has been good

Wired has not dropped below 900Mbps 

But I’m voting to eventually change up my network with much better hardware. I’ve been looking into commercial grade switch and fully widening every room with 4 Ethernet ports each then only the mobile devices will be on WiFi


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 18, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> Well, $120/hour for labor is expensive - at least around here. But for new projects, we would accept a RFP and make a bid then do the project by the job, not hour. So if it takes a couple extra minutes to make a cable, that is not costing the client any more money.



I actually charge $130 an hour, and that's low in my area.  My main competitor charges $150 an hour for "normal business hours" and $250 for any work outside of business hours(which you probably know there is a lot of in this line of work).  I charge a flat $130. We don't do flat bids for project, we give an estimate of hours with the customer understanding(because we put it in writing) that it is just an estimate and unforseen issue might raise the actual billable hours.



Bill_Bright said:


> If you have to make 100 6-foot cables, for example, then your business is MUCH bigger than mine. I'm winding down my business and only keep my long time smaller clients - mainly because they have become old friends. But If I had a project that needed dozens of same length cables, then sure, I have a local company we contract with that will do just that. But these days, my largest client involves 12 or 13 Ethernet connected computers in a small business/small office environment.
> 
> I will often use those pre-made cables that comes with a device. For example, to connect a PC to a wall port, I might use an Ethernet cable that came with a network adapter. But as you said, it is always tested. My point about pre-made cables was more about those cables folks buy at Walmart or Best Buy. I don't trust them because I have seen too many shoddy ones. And again, if a 17 foot cable is what is needed, I would rather make a 17 foot cable then buy a 25 foot cable and leave an extra 8 feet to collect dust, become a tripping hazard, or get tangled up in someone's feet under a desk - even if it takes me a few extra minutes to make it.



If you only have to make one or two cables, yeah I can see that.  But I'm rarely doing that.  And for longer cables, I can see that too.  Using a 25ft cable when you only need 11ft is kind of a pain in the ass. I'd cut the 25ft in half and put an end on for sure if I only needed one.

If you want an idea of what I work on, this is what I was working on friday.  Not a new install, just doing some work on it, but I did install all of this.  Sadly, it is a little bit messier than I prefer. But this is a business that runs 24/7 dispatching their drivers, and I can't take everything down to tidy up.  And this doesn't even show their wireless network, that's on an entirely different PoE switch off to the right of all of this, because I'm out of room in the rack.




Durvelle27 said:


> So far everything has been good
> 
> Wired has not dropped below 900Mbps
> 
> But I’m voting to eventually change up my network with much better hardware. I’ve been looking into commercial grade switch and fully widening every room with 4 Ethernet ports each then only the mobile devices will be on WiFi



I'd spend the money on a good router before a "commercial" switch.  For the most part, gigabit is gigabit when it comes to switches in the home environment.  Unless you plan to use VLANs, which is usually unnecessary in a home environment, a decent dumb gigabit switch will serve you just as well as a commercial smart switch.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 25, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> I actually charge $130 an hour, and that's low in my area.  My main competitor charges $150 an hour for "normal business hours" and $250 for any work outside of business hours(which you probably know there is a lot of in this line of work).  I charge a flat $130. We don't do flat bids for project, we give an estimate of hours with the customer understanding(because we put it in writing) that it is just an estimate and unforseen issue might raise the actual billable hours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think i'm going to stick with what i have

How i now have my network setup

House is covered by the Comcast XB6
My Office is covered by the TP-Link AC1750 in AP mode

So it goes House XB6 wireless than a dedicated cat5e to AC1750 in my office which is than wired to all my devices.

So far it's been working great wile also give the house which is 1700SQft perfect coverage. Speeds wired in my office have been 800+Mbps consistently. Wireless i see 400-600Mbps throughout the entire house


----------

